#ayatana 2009-08-17
<SiDi> MacSlow: heya
<SiDi> for the notifyosd gconf keys, we said bubble bg/shadow color, content shadow color, text title/body color, bubble opacity, text title/body font size ratio, right ? :P
<MacSlow> SiDi, yes
<SiDi> okey, i'm gonna write it today then
<SiDi> MacSlow: for the variables linked to gconf/xfconf, i was thinking of creating an opaque ConfData struct in the Defaults struct, and then defaults-gconf.h / defaults-xfconf.h would define this struct. Is it ok ?
<MacSlow> SiDi, sounds reasonable
<SiDi> MacSlow: for multihead_focus_follow, what are the possible values apart from "focus-follow" ? And what default value should be used ?
<MacSlow> SiDi, I've not made up my mind on that yet (also need to read the spec again :)
<SiDi> MacSlow: okey :) for now i turned it into this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/254464/
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<SiDi> MacSlow|lunch: defaults-gconf.c is written, compiles, runs, and even seems to work ! \o/
<SiDi> MacSlow: do you want separate patches for xfconf support & text size / color support, or one patch is ok ?
 * MacSlow -> phone-call
#ayatana 2009-08-18
<SiDi> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sidi/notify-osd/xfconf-experimental/diff/375/373?remember=373 MacSlow this should be the patch for gconf/xfconf & for color/text size/opacity settings. You can have a look if you want but i still need to do some testing and to improve the autotools part before proposing it for a merge
<MacSlow> SiDi, atm I'm working on backlog support
<MacSlow> SiDi, current plan is to address gconf/xconf in two weeks (depending how fast I'll get other stuff sorted)
<MacSlow> SiDi, gconf/xconf are low-impact (side-effect wise) imo... so I'll rather do them at the end (close to feature-freeze)
<MacSlow> gee... lp is slow today
<SiDi> MacSlow: no problem as long as it goes in karmic :)
<SiDi> we need it for xubuntu
<MacSlow> SiDi, argl... please no renaming of #defines
<SiDi> i can revert that if you want. They were not actually needed anymore as they were defined, but some fallback ones were needed. I renamed them to make it more clear what they were used for
<MacSlow> SiDi, unit-tests should be done also
<SiDi> Can they be shell scripts ?
<MacSlow> they could but that would be the easy/lazy way :)
<MacSlow> they need to be properly integrated into "make check", "make test"
<SiDi> Using gconf/xfconf is much much much nicer via CLI than with C (especially gconf :d)
<SiDi> ok. it'll take me some time to figure how to do this :/
<MacSlow> yeah
<SiDi> MacSlow: would you like me to write a template of configuration framework, too ?
<MacSlow> unit-tests are unpleasant I know
<MacSlow> what do you mean by "template" thereß
<MacSlow> ?
<SiDi> a defaults-template.c/h file, defining the conf_* functions that are needed (which would return some random values), so that if someone wanna write configuration with a file parser or another conf storage utility, they have a template to get started with
<MacSlow> SiDi, nah don't bother
<SiDi> Okey
<MacSlow> SiDi, that  would best be done the GObject-way ... for consistency reasons
<SiDi> I don't think i understand more than 1% of gobject, MacSlow :)
<MacSlow> and regarding the tweaking-capability we would not over-commit
<MacSlow> SiDi, don't worry... your in good company... at least I can understand any possible "pain" from trying to wrap your brain around it if you tried before :)
<MacSlow> especially if one is used to OO coming from C++ or Python
<SiDi> Yeh... if i really want efficient OO i prefer writing some Vala or some C++ (even if im not a fan of C++ at all). Gobject is way too tortuous
<SiDi> is './configure' || './configure --with-xfconf' acceptable or should i try to get something like './configure --conf-storage=gconf||xfconf' MacSlow ?
<MacSlow> --with-gconf or --with-xconf (while being mutually exclusive)
<SiDi> ok
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<njpatel> SiDi: ping -- do you have a bug to track your progress with the gconf work? Some bugs against notify-osd are easily solved with these options, so I'd like something to mark them duplicates of :)
<SiDi> njpatel: i've got 3 bugs
<SiDi> one for color/opacity, one for text size, one for xfce
<SiDi> 394432 335383 331949
<SiDi> and there is a branch, lp:~sidi/notify-osd/xfconf-experimental
<SiDi> i'm clearing the autotools and writing unit tests now, then it'll be ready for review, njpatel 
<njpatel> SiDi: awesome, I'll start marking some of these bugs as dups, then
<SiDi> as you wish :)
 * SiDi waves at dashua 
<dashua> Hey SiDi :)
<dashua> You are a coding animal lately.
<dashua> https://updown.ubuntuone.com/d286d58c-6db6-4d06-b34f-956c3f069af4
<dashua> Polished theme if anyone cares to test :)
<SiDi> dashua: i'm a dev after all :P
<SiDi> blergh, ubuntuone is broken with xfce Q_Q
<dashua> Ah bah
 * SiDi hates makefiles and autotools
<dashua> SiDi, http://www.speedyshare.com/616120880.html
<dashua> I know you're not a fan of the titlebar gradient, but I think it works in this case subtly
<SiDi> blargh, remember i run xfwm :P
<SiDi> which reminds me i have to refresh several themes for karmic @(^_^)@
<SiDi> (btw, im still using Alvaro, dashua ;) )
<dashua> Oh nice
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/22305/screenshot_005_e6sgtG.png
<dashua> I should polish up Alvaro's metacity
<dashua> I haven't worked on it in some time
<dashua> Your screenies look very nice on the Exaile page
<dashua> This may compliment the new sexxy GDM somewhat.  Iteration is nice.
<SiDi> thanks dashua :)
<SiDi> the new progress bar owns in this screenshot dashua 
<SiDi> and the metacity is actually quite cool. Did you try with a cream color such as tooltips' instead of white for metacity ?
<mac_v> hehe... dashua has disk errors , palimpsest disk fail?
<dashua> mac_v, Ha yeah, that gnome-disk-utility is sensitive
<dashua> SiDi, cream for the text?
<mac_v> dashua: you can turn it off , once you realize its not fatal
<dashua> I don't where this utility appeared from.  Never had it before.
<dashua> Ah cool.
<mac_v> dashua: its a new karmic "feature" , you can turn it off from the startup apps , when Bug #412152 is properly fixed you can turn it back ON ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412152 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility nags me too much that my disk is failing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412152
<dashua> mac_v, Thx :)
<dashua> mac_v, I'm happy about this.  -> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/22309/screenshot_006_51bYiB.png
<SiDi> (the bottom gradient looks weird ^.^)
<SiDi> (how do the ooo menus look like ?)
<dashua> Bah not good
<dashua> OOo is my theming nemesis
<dashua> Oh the bottom is part of the metacity
<SiDi> http://imagebin.ca/img/JDL1f6Kl.png huh
<mac_v> dashua: looks great , but the bottom could be thinner ;) no pun intended
<dashua> Ha ok.  Thx for the feedback.
<dashua> Remove the bottom gradient, you think altogether?
<mac_v> dashua: i'm not sure about removing , but generally a thinner border would be better 
<SiDi> remove :P
<dashua> Alright ;)
<mac_v> dashua: i really like the new scrollbars :) , awesome , link to the updated theme pls
<SiDi> MacSlow: any idea why gconf_client_get_float returns 0.0 and doesnt set error if the gconf key doesnt exist ? :x
<dashua> mac_v, bzr branch lp:hanso
<MacSlow> SiDi, check the GError
<SiDi> its NULL
<mac_v> ah... nice
<MacSlow> SiDi, not the returned value... 0.0f can be returned if the requested gconf-key didn't exists
<dashua> The sexxy scale and progressbar through were removed as it uses nodoka
<MacSlow> SiDi, use the GError... don't irgnore it by just passing NULL to it in gconf_client_get_float()
<SiDi> MacSlow: i mean the error var is still null after the call to gconf_client_get_string
<MacSlow> SiDi, from the GConf ref.-manual: "the value of key, or 0.0 if no value is obtained"
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> so 0.0 is another error case :/
<MacSlow> SiDi, are you talking about gconf_client_get_float() or gcon_client_get_string()?
<SiDi> get_float
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255134/ MacSlow 
<SiDi> returns : "before 0.8 | after 0.0 | returns 0.0", and never goes inside the "error set" part
<MacSlow> SiDi, see what you get as error http://paste.ubuntu.com/255139/
<SiDi> MacSlow: my problem is that, while there is an error (the key isnt set), the "error" var is still NULL after the gconf call
<SiDi> it doesnt initialize it as it should. and gconf-editor does not show the gconf key, im sure it doesnt exist
<MacSlow> SiDi, do you have your branch somewhere public I can pull from?
<SiDi> lp:~sidi/notify-osd/xfconf-experimental
<dashua> mac_v, SiDi, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/22310/screenshot_007_dX39ZY.png
<mac_v> dashua: hehe , i can see the disabled options having a problem , notice the forward , i had the problem while hacking Dust and dropped it since ti was too much work
<MacSlow> SiDi, I'm on a conf-call atm
<SiDi> MacSlow: okey
<MacSlow> SiDi, conf as in conference... not x/gconf :)
<SiDi> MacSlow: crap, was gonna use xfconf-query on you
<dashua> mac_v, The nodoka elements?
<dashua> It was too hard to support the theme when the engine is not packaged
<mac_v> dashua: yeah , its tough to get the disabled option the right shade for  OOo and the rest , else it would look more like a highlighted item , rather than a dimmed one
<dashua> Ah yeah. I see what you mean.
<SiDi> MacSlow: dont bother with that bug, i workarounded it by using fallback value if the opacity is set to 0.0..
<djsiegel3> DanRabbit: ping
<SiDi> MacSlow: what the hell should the unit tests actually do ? :/
<SiDi> should i change the keys via gconf/xfconf and check that bubbles' properties have the good value ?
<MacSlow> SiDi, test every introduced call with wrong keys and verifiing that they return default values (thus notify-osd continues to run and display stuff properly)
<MacSlow> SiDi, and then test each gconf/xconf value properly (depending on what system your running on)
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> im completely failing to find out how to build my test file, not to mention checking bubbles' properties :D
<MacSlow> SiDi, as an example/template look at... notify-osd/tests/test-notification.c how to do it
<SiDi> okey
<MacSlow> SiDi, the initial problem is to design the code in a way so it can easily be unit tested
<MacSlow> SiDi, sometimes it's simple... sometimes it's less than obvious
<MacSlow> e.g. stuff like DBus or gconf/xconf make unit-testing less obvious
<SiDi> MacSlow: i dont see how i could properly know that my bubble has finished redrawing after i used gconf or xfconf to change a value
<MacSlow> SiDi, no... no need fo rthat
<MacSlow> SiDi, just make sure (test) for the expected values (or fallback-values)
<MacSlow> you'll probably only have to setup and query class Defaults I think
<SiDi> in defaults, then ?
<MacSlow> yes
<SiDi> okey
<MacSlow> automatic testing/verification of rendered output is very hard to test against
<MacSlow> SiDi, you'll probably have to #ifdef some of the tests depeding of wether you compiled with xconf or gconf
<MacSlow> SiDi, that's actually bad... but I don't currently see how to avoid that
<MacSlow> SiDi, apart from forcing anybody wanting to run "make test" to install gconf and xconf (+ dependecies)
<MacSlow> which would/will annoy a certain kind of people ;)
<MacSlow> SiDi, unit-tests are dull and boring... but a very good way to thoroughly ensure all your written API-code is solid and bullet-proof
<SiDi> MacSlow: i was thinking of test-xfconf & test-gconf.c, and choosing which to use with Makefile.am
<MacSlow> SiDi, that's why unit-test-cases should also pass "crap" to calls to verify it does crash/blowup or so
<MacSlow> SiDi, don't you think it's simpler to just add to test-defaults.c?
<MacSlow> SiDi, that'll save you some setup and figuring out
<SiDi> now that i know this file exists, yes, MacSlow :D
<MacSlow> SiDi, if you want to run just your (the unit-test for class Defaults)
<MacSlow> do
<MacSlow> cd notify-osd/tests
<MacSlow> ./test-modules -p /defaults
<SiDi> okey
<MacSlow> that'll speed up your turn-around cycles while working on your unit-tests
<MacSlow> SiDi, I'll be going offline in a few minutes... so should you have further questions... either email them to me ot try to catch me later (in 3 hours) here
<SiDi> MacSlow: sure. thanks for your patience :)
<SiDi> btw, can i put the DEFAULT_ defines in default.h instead of default.c ?
<SiDi> so i can use them from test-default.c instead of copy/pasting values
 * MacSlow scratches head... 
<SiDi> at the moment you just repeat the values in test-defaults, which will require not forgetting about updating them when you change the defaults
<MacSlow> SiDi, that would introduce no harm... yes... that can be savely done
<SiDi> okey
<MacSlow> SiDi, you're patch against notify-osd will become pretty large i can imagine... so don't be surprised that I'll will reshuffle things a bit and split it up in smaller (~800 loc) chunks for review later
<SiDi> MacSlow: i setup a branch and separated commits a little
<MacSlow> SiDi, that's just common practice within our team
<SiDi> No problem :)
<MacSlow> SiDi, just so that you know how I tick :)
<djsiegel1> mac_v: I have a paper cuts task if you want it
<mac_v> djsiegel1: hmm... what is it?
<djsiegel1> move all paper cuts assigned to ayatana to invalid for ayatana, and tag them "ayatana" instead
<djsiegel1> mac_v it's only 17 bugs
<mac_v> djsiegel1: huh? move them to where?
<mac_v> which project?
<djsiegel1> no moving
<djsiegel1> mark invalid in ayatana
<djsiegel1> and tag them with "ayatana"
<mac_v> djsiegel1: ok... but what do you want me to state as the reason for that?
<djsiegel1> no reason needed
<djsiegel1> ayatana is being deleted and re-created
<mac_v> ok.
<mac_v> djsiegel1: by when do you want this done ?
<djsiegel1> now if you can, otherwise I can do it
<mac_v> djsiegel1: ATM , i'm busy ... 
<djsiegel1> ok, no prob
<SiDi> djsiegel1: why is ayatana being deleted ? :|
<djsiegel1> SiDi: it's just being renamed
<djsiegel1> it's called ayatana-project, and someone wants it renamed to ayatana
<djsiegel1> which means it has to be deleted first...
<SiDi> why dont you just ping the LP admins about it ? :P
<djsiegel1> SiDi: LP admins are the ones who told me to do this
<djsiegel1> mac_v: r7 is also short 1 paper cut
<mac_v> djsiegel1: r10 will has a few more than needed , you could pick one you like ;p
<djsiegel1> ok, cool
<mac_v> djsiegel1: is synaptic being replaced in karmic itself? 
<SiDi> mac_v: Oo?
<mac_v> SiDi: o.0?
<SiDi> is synaptic gonna be replaced ?
<mac_v> SiDi: eventually by appcenter ,either karmic or karmic+1
<SiDi> i really need to subscribe to ubuntu-devel...
<SiDi> how many mails / day does that represent ?
<mac_v> SiDi: thats not in devel , i just gave you some top secret info
<SiDi> bleh
<SiDi> how do you know top secret info ?
<mac_v> SiDi: well i have my sources...
 * SiDi gently tortures mac_v 
<SiDi> I'm listening.
<mac_v> SiDi: only if you promise not to tell any one else?
<SiDi> Sure.
<SiDi> (btw, google appcenter :p)
<mac_v> SiDi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppCenter
<mac_v> ;p
 * SiDi waves @ MacSlow 
<SiDi> Was gonna send you an email :P
<MacSlow> SiDi, just do it anyway :)
<MacSlow> hi btw
<SiDi> MacSlow: mirco.mueller@canonical.com ?
<MacSlow> SiDi, yes
#ayatana 2009-08-19
<SiDi> MacSlow: hiya
<SiDi> When a defaults value is out of bounds, should i : 1) return without changing anything | 2) set to default | 3) set to nearest bound ?
<SiDi> (4) segfault :P)
<MacSlow> SiDi, no crashers please :)
<MacSlow> SiDi, just spit out a waring on stdout (e.g. g_warning()) and don't change anything
<MacSlow> SiDi, it's debatable if you set it to the lowest possbile value if it was attempted be set lower (or the hightest possible value if it was attempted to be set higher)
<MacSlow> SiDi, not changing anything and just spitting out a warning on stdout is the safest path
<SiDi> MacSlow: okey
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<SiDi> Purely rethorical question : if i know the data given to a function is ALWAYS good (i test that it'll be good before using it), shall i remove error checking code after i called this function ?
<mac_v> djsiegel1: djsiegel3 https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/340996/comments/13
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 340996 in hundredpapercuts "Notifications should stay on screen longer when there is a lot of text" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<djsiegel3> mac_v yes I saw
<MacSlow> djsiegel3, mac_v: I'm pedantic there... but it's a fact... not really a bug fulfilling the papercut-requirements as the involved work is considerable.
<djsiegel3> MacSlow: really?
<mac_v> djsiegel3: next cycle ,how about minimizing the number of papercuts and expanding the scope?
<djsiegel3> it's not just length (message) * MILLISECONDS_PER_CHAR ?
<djsiegel3> mac_v, what do you mean?
<djsiegel3> expanding the scopr
<djsiegel3> you mean, changing the definition of a paper cut to include more things?
<mac_v> djsiegel1: like reducing number <100, and taking on bigger bugs?
<djsiegel3> like, why don't we just say paper cut = any bug and fix 20 of them? :)
<mac_v> djsiegel3: not any bug , but bug with usability issues
<MacSlow> djsiegel3, started to work on it (preparing notify-osd with some refactoring) but some priority-shifts have me currently working on another thing in notify-osd
<djsiegel3> MacSlow, I'm curious because I wrote a notifications API in GNOME Do for plugins and did time calculations like that based on message length
<djsiegel3> it was very simple
<djsiegel3> longer messages stayed on screen longer
<mac_v> djsiegel3: some usability issues are not pushed since they are a little bigger to fix , like for example the click to rename
<MacSlow> djsiegel3 you're formatting, layouting and special cases were not as complex as in the notify-osd spec I imagine
<djsiegel3> certainly
<djsiegel3> mac_v, that should be a separate project maybe/
<djsiegel3> maybe we could do 50 paper cuts, and 10 usability bugs
<mac_v> djsiegel3: yeah, that would be good
<mac_v> djsiegel3: i fear we'll run out of *minor* things to fix in 2 cycles ;)
<djsiegel3> mac_v we can always make more buggy software
<mac_v> lol
<SiDi> djsiegel3: its true you need to take into account updates + appends + priority of bubbles in the stack
<SiDi> + summer holidays :P
<djsiegel3> SiDi: and leap years
<SiDi> and angriness of kittens in your direct environment.
<SiDi> ..no ?
<SiDi> MacSlow: any g_warning makes a test fail, right ?
<MacSlow> depends on G_DEBUG
<MacSlow> afaik
<SiDi> i'm running into a very stupid situation
<MacSlow> use g_print()
<SiDi> i'm trying to set font size to a negative value, my setter of course doesnt modify the value, but it g_warns about the out-of-bound
<MacSlow> SiDi, try G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals ./test-modules -p /defaults
<MacSlow> that should not make g_warning() abort the test
<MacSlow> apparently not
<MacSlow> hm...
<MacSlow> stick to g_print then
#ayatana 2009-08-20
<lamalex> kenvandine: is empathy in karmic going to have geolocation/adium theme support?
<kenvandine> adium theme yes
<kenvandine> not geolocation
<lamalex> kenvandine: do i need to install the webkit libs myself? adium isn't currently an option
<kenvandine> it doesn't say adium
<kenvandine> the dep is there
<kenvandine> if you have an adium theme installed
<kenvandine> it will just appear in the theme selector
<lamalex> installed how? i guess the they changed the ui
<lamalex> you used to pick adium then give a path
<kenvandine> they did
<kenvandine> ~/.local/share/adium/message-styles
<kenvandine> extract theme there
<lamalex> ahh
<lamalex> thanks buddy
<kenvandine> it is much better now :)
<kenvandine> i have one in my ppa
<kenvandine> human theme
<lamalex> oh yah?
<kenvandine> but there is license issues :/
<lamalex> i dig renkoo 2.0 but ill go check out your human one
<kenvandine> well, waiting for a proper license from the original dude
<kenvandine> lamalex, so where do you live?
<lamalex> kenvandine: philly
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> yeah, i was out that way... sort of
<kenvandine> up near milford
<lamalex> ive got no idea where milford is, I assume north east of here though
<kenvandine> where NY, NJ and PA meet
<kenvandine> i think about an hour from philly
<lamalex> ahh ok
<kenvandine> 40m from scranton
<lamalex> yeah probably an hour or 90 mins
<lamalex> oof ken, this is ugly.. did the design team give this a +1?
<bratsche> What is adium?
<lamalex> mac osx chat program
<lamalex> basically the mac pidgin
<bratsche> Oh, okay.
<bratsche> kenvandine: dude!
<bratsche> kenvandine: I think I fixed the flickering issues.
<kenvandine> i saw that
<kenvandine> i have it installed :)
<kenvandine> haven't tested
<bratsche> Test that shit out!
<bratsche> :)
<lamalex> the g-p-m flicker jawn?
<kenvandine> lamalex, the design team created it :)
<kenvandine> well hacked it
<lamalex> sheesh
<kenvandine> bratsche, i will test that shit out!
<lamalex> i hope it's rendering wrong for me
<bratsche> woot!
<bratsche> kenvandine: xsplash feels so unbelievably useless on my laptop since I installed the SSD.
<kenvandine> hehe
<bratsche> My desktop loads so fast that xsplash fades out almost as soon as it appears.
 * kenvandine wants an ssd
 * lamalex wants an ssd
<bratsche> It was useless even before the SSD, but this drive really rubs salt in my wounds.
 * kenvandine reboots
<kenvandine> bratsche, woot... no flicker!
<bratsche> HOT!
 * kenvandine sees a release in our future :)
<bratsche> We've got logo, throbber, user switched from root -> gdm, and flickerless awesomeness.
<kenvandine> oh, we still need to do the setuid stuff
<bratsche> Oh, and the background scaling stuff.. but now that the flicker is solved then maybe we can try to use mt's original idea for this instead.
<bratsche> kenvandine: Oh yeah.. I forgot about that.
<bratsche> Can we do that in the morning and then throw out a release guaranteed to thrill the ladies?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> :)
<bratsche> I need to get one more review on this merge request, but I'm not sure who is willing to review it.
<bratsche> kenvandine: I finally figured out how I have so few points in the xsplash project.. most of my commits were on my laptop where I forgot to set bzr whoami.
<bratsche> I was like.. how do I have almost no points here? :)
<kenvandine> ah!
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> whoami is important :)
<bratsche> So some commits give me credit in LP, and some say they're by this mysterious guy named cody@beamish
<kenvandine> gotta watch out for that guy, he is shady
<bratsche> heh
<djsiegel1> DanRabbit: pign
<djsiegel1> ping
<mac_v> djsiegel_: seems we are loosing bugs > replacement Bug #416605 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416605 in hundredpapercuts "background Style options are confusing" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416605
<djsiegel_> DanRabbit: where are the ones you just reported?
<DanRabbit> that's one
<mac_v> djsiegel_: ^ thats his
<djsiegel_> DanRabbit is a new papercutter
<djsiegel_> Dan, please milestone that to r7
<DanRabbit> I'm attempt to, but I'm not sure how :D
<mac_v> DanRabbit: done ;)
<mac_v> DanRabbit: i think both can be dealt in the same bug
<DanRabbit> haha, david told me to do 2 :D
<SiDi> mac_v: heya
<DanRabbit> I wasn't sure
<mac_v> djsiegel_: are we short of bugs again?
<djsiegel_> mac_v I am putting r7 progress report together
<djsiegel_> and invalided some
<djsiegel_> DanRabbit: where is the bug for preferred apps?
<DanRabbit> Oh, I don't think I filed that one
<DanRabbit> I got distracted by the backgrounds
<djsiegel_> ok
<DanRabbit> hold on
<mac_v> djsiegel_: the milestones are a bit in dissarray , there are a few in milestone 1/2/3 which havent been completed yet , shall i arrange them , so that all the initial milestones are done?
<djsiegel_> mac_v, no, it's ok
<djsiegel_> the milestones are rough guides
<mac_v> k...
<mac_v> djsiegel_: my fear is , the bugs might get left out , we have to keep tabs on the ones not done , felt it might be better this way... no probs though
<djsiegel_> mac_v, we're going to push really hard for U dev week next week
<djsiegel_> and there is a bug jam right now
<djsiegel_> I think
<djsiegel_> I meant to catch up on that today
<mac_v> djsiegel_:  you havent yet contacted nautilus mailing list about Clean up > Arrange 
<mac_v> just a reminder^
<beuno> djsiegel_, I've started using gnome-do again, and, let me say, I can't believe I stopped using it
<djsiegel_> :)
<djsiegel_> good to hear
<djsiegel_> I stop using it all the time too
 * mac_v finds gnome-do docky lacks configuration ;)
<djsiegel_> beuno: make sure you tell lamalex (current Do maintainer)
<djsiegel_> mac_v use AWN!
<beuno> lamalex, thank you
<mac_v> djsiegel_: hehe , i use cairo-dock
<djsiegel_> or that!
<djsiegel_> hehe
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/416624
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416624 in hundredpapercuts "Preferred Applications is a little confusing." [Undecided,New] 
<DanRabbit> Docky is the Mac of Docks. It just works. Sexily.
<djsiegel_> DanRabbit: can you also please forward that bug upstream?
<DanRabbit> How do you do that?
<lamalex> thanks for what?
<lamalex> ah
 * lamalex read the backlog
<djsiegel_> ok guys
<djsiegel_> mac_v beuno DanRabbit http://tinyurl.com/mbpmob
<djsiegel_> Ubuntu Developer Week is coming up (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek)
<djsiegel_> those are the paper cuts that may need work
<DanRabbit> School is coming up too :(
<DanRabbit> I'd rather have papercuts.
<lamalex> ubuntu developer week is always at the worst time
<lamalex> right when school starts back up
<DanRabbit> no kidding
<lamalex> have wanted to attend since the first one, always have classes
 * SiDi is in holidays from end of May to beginning/middle of September. Love french universities !
#ayatana 2009-08-21
<SiDi> MacSlow: i've finished :D
<MacSlow> SiDi, nice... I've not replied to your email yet because the air is burning here
<SiDi> okey, np :)
<DanRabbit> anybody here?
 * hyperair yawns widely
<DanRabbit> hyperair: in your opinion, How important is it for a user to know the difference between an actual disk (CD, DVD) and a Disc image (ISO) ?
<hyperair> very important.
<DanRabbit> and why is that?
<hyperair> there might be confusion where the user tries to eject the wrong thing =\
<hyperair> e.g. if there are a few images mounted, and an actual disk mounted.
<DanRabbit> Hm.
<hyperair> now, if the user wanted to eject the physical disk, which one does he/she eject?
<DanRabbit> if it were me, I'd look for the label.
<hyperair> but you don't necessarily know the label.
<DanRabbit> the one that doesn't say *.iso
<hyperair> ah, so there is a difference.
<hyperair> i think the icon should represent the difference
<DanRabbit> that's what I was getting at :D
<hyperair> if i remember correctly, CD-R(W)s and DVD-R(W)s are differentiated using icons already
<hyperair> just use a new one with a ISO caption or something
<DanRabbit> and so are disc images
<DanRabbit> at least in my icon set
<hyperair> oh they are?
<hyperair> i haven't tried
<DanRabbit> Yes, they look like the MIME paper with a disc on it
<hyperair> hmm
<DanRabbit> I was thinking on making it look more like a regular disc though
<hyperair> for me they look like generic removal volumes
<hyperair> no resemblance to a disk
<DanRabbit> probably, mounted they do
<hyperair> well yes.
<hyperair> wait, you meant it differently?
<DanRabbit> I don't know if I have any control over how it looks mounted
<DanRabbit> I'll double check.
<DanRabbit> I meant unmounted.
<hyperair> as in the .iso files?
<hyperair> i think the current paper-disk icon is good
<hyperair> don't change it
<DanRabbit> yea
<DanRabbit> okay
<hyperair> it conveys the message perfectly. it's a file of type disk image
#ayatana 2009-08-22
<mac_v> anyone know , why the indicator messages now has a new icon > indicator-messages-red? new functionality?
<mac_v> DanRabbit: ^ ?
#ayatana 2009-08-23
<DanRabbit> mac_v: I have no idea what it's for :D
<mac_v> DanRabbit: hmm... i also noticed a *lot* of the icons have changed ;)
<DanRabbit> For example?
<mac_v> all the panel icons 
<DanRabbit> oh yes :D
<DanRabbit> Like them?
<mac_v> hmm... i havent tested them out , i just noticed the changes and was a kinda knee jerk reaction 
<DanRabbit> It's something David's been trying to get me to do FOREVER
<mac_v> i realized that ;)
<GreySim> How can I see the icons you mean? Are these the ones I could obtain from 'bzr branch lp:humanity' (IIRC?)?
<DanRabbit> yep
<mac_v> DanRabbit: just one concern , i see a lot of changes , but is it confirmed that Humanity *is* the theme for karmic?
<DanRabbit> mac_v: no it's not confirmed
<mac_v> David mentioned on a bug that it hasnt been confirmed yet , 
<mac_v> yeah
<DanRabbit> I got an email from Neil Patel the other day, and it's going into UNR
<mac_v> oh , nice :) 
<DanRabbit> yea, so that's very exciting :D
<DanRabbit> but, I'll just keep working on it and we'll see what happens
<DanRabbit> from what I hear, mark doesn't really like it :(
<mac_v> meh
<DanRabbit> I just read the other day that 10.4 was supposed to be experimenting with color options
<DanRabbit> so I'm like
<DanRabbit> ELEMENTARY
<DanRabbit> but, i doubt it'll happen.
<mac_v> i was actually kinda pissed, that they were making you redo all the icons when it wasnt confirmed or not even partly confirmed , but glad alteast the work is going to be in UNR
<mac_v> elementary  , is blue right , so i guess not ;p
<DanRabbit> Yea, well It's kind of the thing of, "Uh.. I'm not getting paid for this. So, you can have what I feel like doing on my spare time"
<mac_v> exactly...
<DanRabbit> I mean, don't get me wrong. I love doing this kind of thing. And I'm glad it's going to end up in UNR
<DanRabbit> But, It'd be nicer if there was some monetary gain to be had :D
<mac_v> sure , who wouldnt ;p
<DanRabbit> I told David, "You know I could do a lot better if this was my job..."
<DanRabbit> :D
<mac_v> hmm... i just tested the theme , but IMO , the panel icons dont fit with the rest of the theme... 
<DanRabbit> So, right now I'm merging in an awesome hack this guy did on the nautilus sidebar for my elementary GTK theme: http://elementaryproject.freeforums.org/download/file.php?id=8
<DanRabbit> But, talk about just way too much code... he duplicates the bgcolor so much like it's going to magically not be the color you just told it to be in the last line...
<DanRabbit> I dunno, I thought it looked pretty slick :D
<DanRabbit> I'm just worried those icons are going to show up in an app later...
<DanRabbit> That's why I didn't really want to do it in the first place.
<mac_v> DanRabbit: they *do* look slick , but feel different from the rest , maybe since i'v seen the old icons ;)
<mac_v> how did that guy? hack nautilus? was it Marcus?
<GreySim> DanRabbit: I noticed you and David both seem to use gnome-global-menu or whatever it's called...is there some kind of Firefox fix yet, or do you just ignore the lack of global menu for it?
<DanRabbit> It's not a nautilus hack, it's on the GTK theme to make the handle not so huge :D
<DanRabbit> Actually, that's a screenshot from someone else's desktop.
<DanRabbit> I don't use globalmenu
<GreySim> Ah.
<DanRabbit> but, I also don't use Firefox, so I don't know if that bug would affect me..
<mac_v> hehe..! i thought it was marcus , he was doing the edit for the window
 * mac_v doesnt like global menu ;)
<DanRabbit> I am using his nautilus with the toolbar/location bar in one :D
<mac_v> DanRabbit: do you have the gtkrc file? 
<DanRabbit> of the theme I'm working on right now?
<mac_v> yeah that theme from the screenshot
<mac_v> for that*
<DanRabbit> Yea, the one in his screenshot is a little silly
<DanRabbit> overkill
<DanRabbit> but, let me send you the one I'm doing now.
<DanRabbit> I haven't finished taming it yet though :D
<DanRabbit> http://www.elementary-project.com/abuse/eGTK_0.9.10.13.tar.gz
<DanRabbit> watch out for weird hackish behavior :p
<mac_v> ;) , i usually collect bits and pieces from other themes
<mac_v> DanRabbit: looks nice , but the title bars font could be a *little* darker , would make viewing easier :)
<DanRabbit> really?
<DanRabbit> It's pretty dark already.
<DanRabbit> unfocused is pretty light..
<mac_v> hmm... let me get you a screenshot
<mac_v> DanRabbit: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-3.png , notice the active and the inactive are very close , the inactive is fine as is , it would be better if the active was a bit darker
<DanRabbit> Try a thicker font
<DanRabbit> You can't really tell with that thin font :p
<mac_v> hmm... ;p
<DanRabbit> I think I'm going to try and do the whole window's bg color a little lighter for inactive as well..
<mac_v> nice :)
<DanRabbit> But first I have to fix this sidebar
<DanRabbit> It's driving me crazy how much erroneous code is in here
<mac_v> DanRabbit:  which line is the side bar?
<mac_v> #
<DanRabbit> starts at 295
<DanRabbit> goes all the way down to right before the comment that says "Matches"
<mac_v> what do you mean by erroneous code? twf doesnt show any error for the sidebar lines
<DanRabbit> Lol, it's like I'm going through and just deleting line after line
<DanRabbit> and doing so, doesn't make a single change.
<mac_v> oh! yeah some themes have those lines which do nothing!
<DanRabbit> yea
<DanRabbit> It's silly
<DanRabbit> so I'm going through and deleting all these lines
<DanRabbit> YAY!!!
<DanRabbit> I finally found the line that screwed up my location bar :D
<mac_v> line# ?
<DanRabbit> hold on
<DanRabbit> well
<DanRabbit> actually it's probably different in mine now..
<DanRabbit> lemme see what it's called :D
<DanRabbit> style "nautilus-toolbar"
<DanRabbit> for me it's 379
<DanRabbit> mac_v: if you can figure out how to make the whole sidebar (including the part that says "places") blue, let me know :D
<mac_v> DanRabbit: yeah , thats exactly what i'm trying to do , but gtg now , will get back to you later about this :)
<DanRabbit> sounds good
<DanRabbit> bye
<mac_v> bye
<mrooney> I wonder if having papercutters subscribed to all papercut bug mail is useful
<mrooney> For me at least it is a little overwhelming and actually makes it harder to pay attention to the bugs I am trying to work on
<DanRabbit> mrooney: yea, it's good because you get to see everything, but my inbox is overflowing with bug reports and comments :(
<bratsche> Hey guys.
<mrooney> DanRabbit: yeah, I'd rather have that opt-in like you can already do from that project page
<DanRabbit> mac_v: I have a MUCH more trimmed down version of that GTK theme now :)
<mac_v> mrooney: its is difficult intitally , but over a period of time you realize who's comments matter and who's is a rant! so no need to even read the mail ;p
<mac_v> DanRabbit: link?
<DanRabbit> ah, I didn't know you were still here :)
<DanRabbit> let me upload it
<DanRabbit> http://www.elementary-project.com/abuse/eGTK_0.9.12.tar.gz
<mac_v> DanRabbit: how come your versions regress?
<mac_v> lol
<DanRabbit> it shouldn't regress..
<mac_v> previous was 9.13 , now 9.12  ;)
<DanRabbit> really?
<DanRabbit> no it was 9.10.13
<DanRabbit> :D
<mac_v> oops! ;)
<DanRabbit> I did a lot of figuring out what didn't do anything :p
<mac_v> DanRabbit: also you need to get adjust for vertical panels , i never figured that one out! 
<DanRabbit> Yea, I don't know how to do that :D
<mac_v> DanRabbit: for the panel "Places" part , i dont think it is possible , it uses the window background color , so either we need to assign pixmaps or ...
<DanRabbit> hmm
<DanRabbit> I wonder if we can't single out that widget and assign a new bg color
<DanRabbit> OOO, this theme looks hecka cool in blue :D
<DanRabbit> mac_v: AH MY JESUS. I can't figure it out.
<mac_v> the "places" ?
<DanRabbit> yea
<DanRabbit> it's making me want to smack a ho
<mac_v> DanRabbit: my guess is it is not possible , check out New wave , almost every thing in new wave uses pixmaps , but the author[I think Anton] wasnt able to assign one for that 
<mac_v> it behaves like a toolbar , so that maybe the reason
<mac_v> DanRabbit: but dont give up :) , i'v been trying to hack the sidebar for a long time ! 
<mac_v> i hope you find it ;p
<mac_v> mrooney|w: DanRabbit: regarding a papercut , check out the behavior of sticky notes , the resize area of the note does not trigger a pointer change on hover, the pointer changes to a resize one only after the resize icon is clicked! doesnt that feel weird?
<mac_v> DanRabbit: ^?
<GreySim> mac_v: If you're saying what I think you are, that may be a GTK bug in general, and an existing papercut which was from a bug I filed in 2008. >.>'
<mac_v> GreySim: bug# pls
<GreySim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libgtk/+bug/282013
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 282013 in hundredpapercuts "Resizing Nautilus window using drag handle, handle seems to be "lost" after first drag" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<GreySim> It's a slippery bug.
<mac_v> GreySim: that bug is truly slippery , now i have the correct behavior again!
<mac_v> GreySim: but , thats a separate one , just open a sticky note , you notice that the right and let bottom corners have a resize icon , but the mouse hover will not cause a pointer change , while you have to click the icon for the pointer to change
<GreySim> Ah. I heard "broken resize handle" and didn't actually process. Oops.
<mac_v> GreySim: are you on karmic? can you test your bug now? it works correctly
<mac_v> now
<GreySim> I am not on Karmic.
<mac_v> hmm... ok i'll comment on the bug report
<DanRabbit> mac_v: I  meant that we could ask cimi about it
<DanRabbit> and he would probably say "not possible"
<DanRabbit> but then he would fix it later :D
<DanRabbit> 'cause that's how cimi does
<mac_v> ok
<mac_v> DanRabbit: hmm...but i think you lost connection in between , i had asked about a papercut
<DanRabbit> which one?
<mac_v>  just open a sticky note , you notice that the right and let bottom corners have a resize icon , but the mouse hover will not cause a pointer change , while you have to click the icon for the pointer to change
<mac_v> that feels weird  , is not consistent with the system
<DanRabbit> is this for Tomboy?
<mac_v> DanRabbit: not tomboy , select add to panel , then you'll notice sticky notes
<DanRabbit> hold on
<DanRabbit> yea, that's weird.
<DanRabbit> brb
<mac_v> sure , i'll file a bug
<DanRabbit> mac_v: you're a freaking genius
<mac_v> DanRabbit: huh? am i ? ;p
<DanRabbit> Yep
<DanRabbit> You solved it
<DanRabbit> We need to set nautilus bg[NORMAL] to the blue color
<DanRabbit> and that fixes the places
<DanRabbit> BUT, then we have all this blue in places we don't want it
<mac_v> ybut that would change everything else too ,
<mac_v> so pixmaps?
<DanRabbit> so, we go back and just overwrite everything
<DanRabbit> nope
<DanRabbit> I'm almost done
<DanRabbit> I just have to fix the menubar
<DanRabbit> I'll upload it and you can see
<DanRabbit> :D
<DanRabbit> so simple we missed it
<mac_v> hehe , i didnt ;p
<mac_v> or maybe i did  !
<DanRabbit> hmm
<DanRabbit> should be able to just get menubar with widget_class "*Nautilus*Menubar*" right?
<mac_v> yep ,only menubar
<mac_v> BTW ,by pixmaps i meant pixmaps for the rest other than the places 
#ayatana 2010-08-23
<hyperair> does anyone know where i can find indicate-sharp-0.1.pc?
<meebey> I found it in libindicate0.1-cil-dev IIRC
<meebey> kenvandine: could you reach a compromise yet?
<meebey> kenvandine: wrt to twitter and api key
<kenvandine> not yet... they aren't terribly responsive
<klattimer> kenvandine: ironic, given they're supposed to be about small, fast messaging :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, hehe
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell, ping
<iainfarrell> hello JanCBorchardt
<JanCBorchardt> Hey Iain. So performance issues are really the problem with Pongo. I built a workaround by adding the option to record the screen capture in lower resoltuion
<JanCBorchardt> the normal command is 'python pongo.py'. when you want to lower the resolution, you can just put it as a parameter like 'python pongo.py 640'
<JanCBorchardt> that would record at 640 pixels width and proportional height. Let me know if that helps.
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell, do the performance problems come when running the script or is the video laggy?
<iainfarrell> the video is laggy
<iainfarrell> so computer performs fine while it's recording
<iainfarrell> I've tried playing video in totem and VLC
<iainfarrell> same problem
<iainfarrell> webcam and screen actions are very laggy
<iainfarrell> is this something you've seen JanCBorchardt?
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell: yes, quite a few people have reported it. Normally when I use VLC to play the video, it works fairly well
<JanCBorchardt> even when I record running from live USB
<JanCBorchardt> can you test running it with the extra lower resolution parameter to see if that is better?
<iainfarrell> JanCBorchardt: will do
<iainfarrell> JanCBorchardt: It's working much better now I think - am capturing now! :)
<iainfarrell> JanCBorchardt: That's much better
<iainfarrell> I just set the resolution lower
<Cimi> iainfarrell: otto is away today?
<iainfarrell> cimi yes but back tomorrow
<Cimi> ok cool
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell, cool :)
<JanCBorchardt> Pongo needs to be made installable anyway, maybe that’ll increase performance as well
<iainfarrell> JanCBorchardt: well it'll do for now and we'll get it set up on a laptop for the testing
<iainfarrell> I'm running it on my machine
<iainfarrell> thanks again
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell, the resolution parameter really is more a hack. I have yet to find where to tweak. ;)
<JanCBorchardt> no problem, I’m glad it’s working for you
<Cimi> iainfarrell: I have many ideas for gwibber
<Cimi> iainfarrell: maverick +1?
<iainfarrell> Cimi: Cool
<Cimi> iainfarrell: gwibber is embedding a webkit frame inside, webkit supports a lot of css3 animations, but gwibber is using neither of them. I had occasion to learn some css3 transitions and effects this weekend as I've redesigned my homepage (www.cimitan.com, you might want to play hovering the mouse on the colores boxes or text using google chrome or other webkit-based browsers)
<Cimi> so I have the feeling we give to the gwibber experience a steap ahead
<iainfarrell> Cimi: that's brilliant
<iainfarrell> who can we get on board to help?
<Cimi> I can manage the whole work alone
<Cimi> I'm not new on html and css3
<iainfarrell> brilliant!
<Cimi> ok so I can afford on this too if I'll continue to work with you, the to-do list is becoming longer and longer :))
<iainfarrell> :D
<iainfarrell> ok
<iainfarrell> well let me know if you want some help with this in the next cycle
<Cimi> iainfarrell: I might need someone to stop my brain to producing mockups for everything
<Cimi> I am becoming quite excited and that means I would like to redo everything :)
<Cimi> I need someone to calm me ;)
 * Cimi doesn't know that "to producing" is not english, shame on me
<iainfarrell> Cimi: Well I can help there
<Cimi> ahah ok ;)
#ayatana 2010-08-24
<bcurtiswx>  the close window option in evolution is greyed out.. why so?
<bcurtiswx>  hmm, i don't want to close the program, i just want to close the window so evolution can sit in the indicator applet
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: because, at the moment, evolution can't work as a background application
<bcurtiswx> kklimonda, thats depressing
<kklimonda> yeah, there is a longstanding bug related to it
<kklimonda> but then, at least imo, evlution is depressing in general ;)
<bcurtiswx> haha
<hyperair> we need a new mail client
<hyperair> evolution fails.
<RAOF> And everything else is _worse_ :(
<klattimer> davidbarth: can you assign this bug to tedg https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/623205
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 623205 in Indicator Applet "Indicator applet sets the label on the wrong indicator (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> Oh!  In Prague I was told that there might be something approaching a Unity test-suite.  Does such a thing exist, and if so where might I acquire it?
<hyperair> RAOF: thunderbird works pretty well these das.
<hyperair> days*
<hyperair> RAOF: it's the only mail client i know that doesn't fail miserably with a slow network and huge imap mailbox
<RAOF> I fortunately have access to a non-terrible network; and Evolution's new imapx is a bit better.
<klattimer> seb128: can you assign this bug to tedg https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/623205 <- originally asked davidbarth but as you're here now :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 623205 in Indicator Applet "Indicator applet sets the label on the wrong indicator (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<davidbarth> klattimer: hi
<klattimer> oh you're here
<davidbarth> yep, was just deep inside dbusmenu...
<hyperair> RAOF: imapx?
<RAOF> hyperair: The new imap implementation.
<davidbarth> RAOF: there is one; njpatel should connect shortly and will be able to guide you there
<hyperair> RAOF: hmm maybe i'll give it a second go.
<hyperair> RAOF: what about every other thing that connects to the network?
<hyperair> RAOF: everytime i get some network failure or other i have to run evolution --force-shutdown because the whole thing hangs
<hyperair> by whole thing i really mean evolution, evolution-data-server, my damn panel clock (oh how i regret ever putting remote calendars into evolution), and every other process that starts with evolution
<RAOF> Works For Me™
<RAOF> davidbarth: Ta muchly.
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> klattimer, hey, ok
<klattimer> :)
<davidbarth> seb128: i've assigned the bug don't worry
<davidbarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/623205
<seb128> davidbarth, thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 623205 in Indicator Applet "Indicator applet sets the label on the wrong indicator (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Medium,New]
<davidbarth> putting it on this week's radar (10.10-beta)
 * klattimer is in awe of how unreliable hadess' gnome-bluetooth stuff is 
<klattimer> we can't fix a lot of the bugs in this thing
<klattimer> and they cause a headache for anyone actually trying to connect a bluetooth mouse
<klattimer> ... which is what I kinda need to do in order to test the battery indicator properly :/
<RAOF> njpatel: Yo!  Could you hook me up with or point me to the Unity testsuite so I can start running it?
<njpatel> RAOF, hey
<RAOF> klattimer: Wow, yeah.  I just tried connecting my bluetooth mouse.  I'm sure it's worked earlier in Maverick… :)
<njpatel> RAOF, I'll ask jay to get something to you, as it'll need to be a mix of clutk/unity renderering
<klattimer> RAOF: it's not that it suddenly stopped working
<klattimer> it's that it's just incredibly unreliable
<klattimer> sometimes I have to reboot to get it to show "turn on/off bluetooth" on the menu
<RAOF> It  don't remember it failing before when I could be bothered pairing the mouse.
<RAOF> Oh, _that_.
<klattimer> fixing the visibility bug was a pig too, as it tries to hide the menu item, then a race condition prevents it from showing
<RAOF> Heh.
<klattimer> bastien you fail, you fail so hard
<klattimer> :/
<sense> good morning
<klattimer> sense: hello!
<klattimer> welcome back
<klattimer> sorry I haven't gotten round to your deluge bug :/ I had higher priority things to get done
<sense> hello klattimer
<sense> klattimer: np
<sense> klattimer: Will you look into it later still, or not?
<klattimer> not sure
<klattimer> I have a few high prior things ahead of it
<sense> klattimer: OK, then I'll see if I can work on it as well.
<klattimer> cool
<Cimi> chaotic: ping
<chaotic> Cimi: hi Cimi, give me 5 minutes
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> chaotic: skype then?
<bilalakhtar> vish: Are we there yet?
<klattimer> davidbarth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/619816
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 619816 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Battery status line too long (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress]
<klattimer> can you find someone to test that, and make sure it gets updated in the repositories
<klattimer> mpt: sorry but one of the labels couldn't be done because gnome-power-manager is never estimating
 * sense is currently working on making sure the changes to the API of AppInd work with the C# bindings; no changes were made to the .metadata file, breaking it.
<davidbarth> klattimer: sweet!
<sense> tedg: Since the X-Ayatana stuff in AppInd are wrappers no one should use -- according to the documentation -- shouldn't the signal "XAyatanaNewLabel" be named "NewLabel" instead?
<davidbarth> sense: ah, thanks for that
<sense> davidbarth: yw :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ can you test the change and talk to pitti or chrisccoulson for sponsoring?
<seb128> klattimer, davidbarth: ^
<tedg> sense, I thought I made two signals, no?
<seb128> the gpm one
<kenvandine> i'll look
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<sense> tedg: Not in the XML file.
<sense> tedg: Shall I add a second one to the XML file called 'NewLabel' with the same arguments as the other and commit it together with the Mono binding stuff?
<mpt> klattimer, fine by me :-)
<tedg> sense, Yes, sorry.  There's only one DBus signal.  But the bindings shouldn't need to worry about that.  Since "NewLabel" isn't part of KNSI it needs to be in the XAyatana namespace, but we hope that they'll take it, so I hope to not have to change code when that change happens.
<mpt> tedg, does the API include yet an accessible label for the menu title?
<sense> tedg: OK
<tedg> mpt, I don't believe so, no.
<mpt> tedg, Natty alpha 1, then?
<tedg> mpt, Sounds good, I doubt we'll get much KDE approval on that one as they don't really have an accessibility framework yet.
<davidbarth> klattimer: still in build wait state, but i'll test it asap
<kenvandine> klattimer, so with gpm, it should look the same just without the %?
<kenvandine> mine now says "Laptop battery 10 minutes until charged"
<kenvandine> before your patch it said  "Laptop battery 10 minutes until charged (97%)"
<Guest35845> hello,
<Guest35845> I've question about tool used to generate this pictures : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<Guest35845> which software is used to do this ?
<klattimer> kenvandine: take a look at the strings in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BatteryStatusMenu#Items
<klattimer> that's what it should look like in the various cases
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> ok, it isn't exactly like that... when fully charged it said "Laptop battery is charged (100%)
<kenvandine> now it is showing the % while charging, and a bit ago it was show me time
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> that's not right
<klattimer> lemme look at this once more
<klattimer> tedg is it possible the group menu items could be off by one in the indicator applet?
<vish> Guest35845: as thorwil mentioned , those pretty pictures are the artistic work of mpt  :)
<tedg> klattimer, Yes, there's a bug.  I attached the branch to that bug report.  I switched the array, and so it's not off by one, it's off by the number of hidden entries at the time.
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> can you give me that bug number
<klattimer> I've been chasing one of those group menu bugs for ages :/
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/619816
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 619816 in Ayatana Ubuntu "Battery status line too long (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Medium,New]
<kenvandine> klattimer, it is inconsistent.. now it says "Laptop battery is fully charged"
<kenvandine> maybe i need to really logout and back in :)
<Guest35845> ok, good job ; but I can't generate similar for my dev... ;( - maybe one day software will exist to do that
<kenvandine> i just killed it and restarted
<kenvandine> i need to head home before the team meeting anyway, so i'll get a fresh login
<mpt> Guest35845, I drew them with pen and paper
<klattimer> kenvandine: hmm, very strange :/
<klattimer> I can't see any case in the code where it would do that
<klattimer> are you using a wireless mouse or keyboard, perhaps a phone plugged in charging?
<Guest35845> ok thx for your response
<klattimer> tedg: it was your group off by one bug I wanted
<klattimer> sorry for the confusion kenvandine
<gambs> Is RB not supposed to be allowed to be hidden now?
<sense> tedg: The GAPI2 Mono bindings generator complains that the (* new_label) part in the _AppIndicatorClass definition in app-indicator.h doesn't agree with this Perl regex: "/;\s*(\/\*< (public|protected|private) >\s*\*\/)?(G_CONST_RETURN\s+)?(\w+\s*\**)\s*\(\s*\*\s*$method\)\s*\((.*?)\);/" Do you know why? It seems completely the same as the other signal slots there, don't you agree?
<sense> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/482973/ is the _AppIndicatorClass definition in my local app-indicator.h file
<sense> line 42 in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/482975/ is the relevant regex
<sense> The _AppIndicatorClass struct with syntax highlighting! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/482976/
<tedg> sense, Hmm, yeah.  I have no idea what would change there -- it seems the same to me.
<tedg> sense, That's a nasty regex though :)
<sense> tedg:  Agreed. But I'm not terribly fond of the rest of GAPI2 as well.
<sense> I wish they'd switch to something more sane.
<sense> tedg: Anyway, thanks for taking a look.
<Omega> 1
#ayatana 2010-08-25
<sense> good morning
<klattimer> MacSlow: you might appreciate https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/353843
<klattimer> :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 353843 in Notify OSD "Fallback alert has leftmost button as default (affected: 0, heat: 2)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<klattimer> simple fix
<MacSlow> klattimer, I don't use "misbehaving" apps that use actions (or other non-recommended) notification features :)
<MacSlow> klattimer, hm... where's the diff?
<MacSlow> klattimer, ah... you've not merge-requested it yet... that's why.
<klattimer> no, I will in a short while
<klattimer> kenvandine: can you test this updated patch for gnome-power-manager https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu/+bug/619816
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 619816 in Ayatana Ubuntu "Battery status line too long (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Medium,New]
<klattimer> MacSlow: if everything went to plan it should show up here in a minute https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/notify-osd/dialog-no-default-button/+merge/33622
<klattimer> oh... hangon, I might have not done something
<klattimer> ...shit :/
<klattimer> I didn't commit :/
<klattimer> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/notify-osd/dialog-no-default-button/+merge/33623
<klattimer> that's better
<MacSlow> klattimer, next time please link branches fixing bugs to the bug they actually are meant to fix.
<MacSlow> klattimer, I also use the habit to name branches accordingly in addition to taht... e.g. notify-osd.fix-353843
<MacSlow> klattimer, makes life a lot easier
<MacSlow> klattimer, reviewed, approved and merged
<klattimer> oh awesome :)
<klattimer> sorry about missing the bug number from the title
<davidbarth> Cimi: back
<kenvandine> klattimer, sure
<LaserJock> is didrocks on vacation or something?
<kenvandine> klattimer, weird... i am sure this isn't a bug in your patch from yesterdya
<kenvandine> but... if i click on gpm in the indicator, the menu i get says "drop all elevated privileges
<kenvandine> "
<kenvandine> sounds like an indicator-application bug
<davidbarth> kenvandine: wassup?
<kenvandine> davidbarth, hey
<kenvandine> davidbarth, when i click on the power manager indicator, the menu i see says "drop all elevated privileges"
<kenvandine> seems to be getting the menu for something else, like that policykit thing that shows up to tell you you entered admin priv
<davidbarth> kenvandine: didn't see that
<kenvandine> i didn't either 20m ago
<davidbarth> klattimer: i've manually installed your package cause apt was confused with the identical version number
<kenvandine> somehow it got confused
<davidbarth> still, i haven't see that while testing the indicator
<davidbarth> i'm getting a polkit dialog to allow the backlight helper ro run
<davidbarth> but that was already the case with the stock maverick package
<davidbarth> klattimer: but i guess i should test the one with the updated patch, that has strings closer to mpt's specs
<davidbarth> klattimer: can you also add the icon for the battery to the menuitem as well?
<mpt> ugh, we're still not using symbolic icons for the battery menu?
<mpt> ghostly white icons are showing up in the "Power Statistics" window
<davidbarth> mpt: symbolic icons was not backported to gtk2 this cycle
<mpt> davidbarth, I thought we had a temporary "-panel" namespace we were using instead?
<mpt> So the icon in the panel uses "somethingsomething-panel", while the icon in the Power Statistics window uses "somethingsomething"
<kenvandine> davidbarth, this isn't with klattimer patch... it was with stock maverick
<davidbarth> mpt: that we do
<davidbarth> mpt: ie, the -panel namespace is used for indicators icons and their menus as well
<klattimer> davidbarth: I think picking icons for the menu item may be a little difficult
<mpt> davidbarth, ah, I guess gnome-power-manager hasn't been patched to use them, and therefore the panel-style icons have been applied to the non-"-panel" namespace so that g-p-m will notice them.
<klattimer> as we need to know what kind of item it is, phone, mouse, keyboard, laptop
<davidbarth> mpt: yeah
<davidbarth> mpt: actually that's worse than that
<davidbarth> no, not worse
<davidbarth> the indicator and the menu icons first look for a panel version automatically, and we had provided symlinks in lucid to remap them to the proprper icons
<klattimer> davidbarth: yeah, the namespace happens in the icon lookup
<davidbarth> so in maverick, either it's the icon names that have changed (and lack the symlinks behind the scene), or the symlinks have been dropped for that part of the theme
<klattimer> sounds like a likely cause of the icons being wrong
<kenvandine> klattimer, better i think (gpm) that is... but now when discharging it just says "Laptop battery"
<kenvandine> no time or %
<klattimer> kenvandine: that should only be the case if you have more than 12 hours left?
<kenvandine> when i first unplug i briefly see the estimating string
<klattimer> is that possible on laptop battery
 * kenvandine finds that unlikely :)
<kenvandine> powertop says 6.3 hours
<kenvandine> now 4.5 hours
<kenvandine> when charging it looks right
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> weird
<klattimer> I'm using 12*60 as my number here which is 12 hours in minutes
<klattimer> so not sure what's going on
<klattimer> kenvandine: I've updated the patch slightly
<kenvandine> ok
<klattimer> if you want to try that, it's attached to the bug report
<kenvandine> will do
<klattimer> I can't see that it'll improve things any more than was there last, but it is slightly neater and easer to read
<kenvandine> klattimer, same
<kenvandine> let me add a couple printfs int here
<kenvandine> in there
<Cimi> davidbarth: news from the 22px patch?
<kenvandine> klattimer, time_to_empty_round 6900
<kenvandine> GPM_UP_TEXT_MIN_TIME 120
<kenvandine> klattimer, that is at line 250 in src/gpm-upower.c
<kenvandine> klattimer, powertop is reporting 5.9h left
<kenvandine> klattimer, 6900 is way more than 12*60
<davidbarth> Cimi: right, could you refresh cody's patches and make that use a dedicated style property?
<kenvandine> klattimer, look at         time_to_empty_round = egg_precision_round_down (time_to_empty, GPM_UP_TIME_PRECISION);
<davidbarth> Cimi: then send some screenshots for otto to evaluate the result
<kenvandine> i think that GPM_UP_TIME_PRECISION isn't what you are expecting
<kenvandine> so time_to_empty_round isn't really number of minutes left... which seems weird
<kenvandine> but GPM_UP_TIME_PRECISION is 5*60
<kenvandine> so 5s i guess
<klattimer> oh
<Cimi> davidbarth: will do tomorrow
<Cimi> I'm about starting writing a blogpost for the new themes
<kenvandine> klattimer, so time_to_empty_round is growing
<kenvandine> it is now 19200
<Cimi> iainfarrell: pink
<kenvandine> and i am discharging still
<Cimi> *ping :P
<kenvandine> hehe
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> oh dear
<klattimer> :/
<kenvandine> klattimer, now it went down to 8700
<kenvandine> doesn't seem like a very stable number :)
<kenvandine> and now 18300... geez
<Cimi> or our ivanka magician too
<kenvandine> klattimer, i guess look at gpm_get_timestring
<kenvandine> to see how it converted time_to_empty_round to the string that is displayed
<iainfarrell> cimi hi there
<iainfarrell> what's up?
<Cimi> oh cool
<Cimi> since otto is busy with unity, radiance and other tasks
<Cimi> we decided I could take care of writing a blog post with the updates to the latest themes
<Cimi> and request for some feedback
<iainfarrell> ahh cool
<Cimi> I guess I need an account as a guest blogger or so
<iainfarrell> that's great
<iainfarrell> yeah you do
<klattimer> kenvandine: I've added a new patch
<klattimer> I guess it's in seconds not minutes so added another *60
<klattimer> that should fix it
<klattimer> 5.08 hours remaining sound reasonable to you?
<Cimi> iainfarrell: so? :P
<iainfarrell> I'm finding out if I can get the account sorted
<kenvandine> yeah
<iainfarrell> Cimi: if you write up the post
<iainfarrell> I'll chase the accounr
<iainfarrell> *account
<iainfarrell> what's your LP ID?
<kenvandine> klattimer, building now
<klattimer> cool
<klattimer> that should be it then
<klattimer> can you can get that patch pushed out in a new package?
<kenvandine> yeah
<JanCBorchardt> mpt: thanks for the great comment on the Software Center sky color bug report, made my day ;)
<davidbarth> Cimi: btw, kenvandine mentionned you had the same issue as i have with the entry only displaying one character at a time?
<mpt> :-)
<davidbarth> Cimi: do you think that can be a theme issue?
<Cimi> it isn't
<kenvandine> klattimer, working pretty well, but comparing the strings to the wiki page
<Cimi> because if you write a word and send it
<Cimi> it sends only the last chat
<Cimi> so it's not like having a transparent text :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, the wiki page says "X H:MM left”
<klattimer> yeah?
<kenvandine> but i get "X H and MM left"
<klattimer> what are you getting?
<klattimer> oh :/
<kenvandine> but i get "X H hours and MM minutes left"
<klattimer> shit, then there's a problem with the string output
<kenvandine> but the behavior is right :)
<klattimer> grr
<kenvandine> oh...
<klattimer> ok, I'll add a fix for that
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> getting there :)
<kenvandine> Cimi, any fixes for the theme for the text in that entry?
<kenvandine> as in visibility... it is pretty hard to see atm
<Cimi> kenvandine: it's already fixed it locally
<Cimi> we will push a new version soon
<Cimi> maybe tomorrow
<kenvandine> with ambiance-maverick-beta
<Cimi> locally is my pc :P
<kenvandine> ok, cool
<klattimer> kenvandine: added a new patch which should fix the strings
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok, will test in a bit
<kenvandine> thx
 * klattimer can't believe the battery applet's upstream code actually says in many cases "Laptop battery 2 hours 14 minutes until charged\nProvides 1 hour and 12 minutes battery runtime
<klattimer> ?!?!?!?!
<klattimer> who thought that was a good summary
<klattimer> ?
<klattimer> for a menu?
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> Cimi, when you push the new theme changes, make sure you rename them to match the default names... so move ambiance-maverick-beta to Ambiance in the bzr tree
<kenvandine> and drop the old stuff
<davidbarth> klattimer: isn't that shared with a notification string instead?
<klattimer> davidbarth: grr, I hope not, lemme look
<tedg> doctormo, The Inkscape website is still in SVN.
<tedg> doctormo, They keep saying it is going to be migrated to a DB, so I didn't migrate it to Bazaar, but that's looking like a worse and worse idea.
<klattimer> it's used in the tooltip
<klattimer> but I think that's OK right?
<klattimer> better to be the same than different
<tedg> doctormo, I realize this should be in #inkscape, but apparently I don't have voice there :-/
<kenvandine> klattimer, very slight thing... the wiki says H:MM but it is now HH:MM
<kenvandine> klattimer, also there is a brief point in the transition from charging -> discharging and discharging -> charging where it says "X charged" before it says "X (estimating)"
<kenvandine> i assume that is because the value of time_to_empty_round is getting set to some crazy number which is over 12h
<klattimer> oh, yeah, I added the wrong format string duh
<klattimer> kenvandine: can you check the notifications to see if they have a sensible looking string
<kenvandine> they seem unchanged
<klattimer> cool
<kenvandine> the notification still includes the %
<klattimer> right, well the brief change I don't think I can do anything about
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i figured
<klattimer> kenvandine: ok, so if we're not going to have HH:MM then should i have "X minutes" when there's less than an hour
<klattimer> mpt: same question to you ^^
<kenvandine> i assume
<kenvandine> let mpt answer that though :)
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> once we've got a definite from mpt i'll cook up one last patch and that'll probably be it
<mpt> klattimer, I'd rather just have H:MM consistently
<klattimer> so 0:MM would be preferred for < 60 minutes
<ronoc> Cimi: can you point me towards the branch you had for the rounded corners on the album art
<klattimer> kenvandine: the patch is uploaded to the bug
<JanCBorchardt> mpt, about the consistency thing at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/618723
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 618723 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Rename Update Manager to Software Updater (affected: 3, heat: 20)" [Low,In progress]
<Cimi> ronoc: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/indicator-sound/rounded-albumart
<ronoc> Cimi: thx
<JanCBorchardt> mpt: I disagree because most users rarely access the system settings for updating. They just get the pop-up without context-
<klattimer> kenvandine: I accidentally didn't save the file before diffing :/ so I've uploaded another new patch which does the right thing
<kenvandine> ok
<mpt> JanCBorchardt, in that case I've specified that the title should be "Updates Available", so the name doesn't show up anyway.
<JanCBorchardt> mpt, ok, cool
<kenvandine> klattimer, much better :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, uploaded
<kenvandine> thx
<klattimer> tedg: is there a bug number for the group menu item bug?
<klattimer> I'd like to mark something as a duplicate of it
<tedg> klattimer, I'm not sure I know which bug you're talking about.
<davidbarth> Cimi, chaotic: btw, can you confirm that the notebook style is off the list now?
<chaotic> ?
<davidbarth> it's still listed for tomorrow, but i don't think it sounds possible anymore: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu/+bug/611694
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 611694 in Ayatana Ubuntu "Implement new notebook style (affected: 1, heat: 11)" [Medium,New]
<davidbarth> chaotic: an old work item that was on cimi's list, more tentative
<davidbarth> dropping it from the list
<davidbarth> Cimi: same for argb, too bad but that's all too late
<chaotic> davidbarth: fine by me, we have made improvements anyway
<Cimi> davidbarth: argb is useless without cody's patch
<ronoc> Cimi, have you recoloured the button s in one of your branches
<ronoc> ?
<ronoc> recoloured the background that is ?
<Cimi> ronoc: ?
<Cimi> what do you mean?
<ronoc> Cimi, you worked on the colours last week yes of the buttons so as they can be changed with theme change
<ronoc> no ?
<ronoc> which branch is this ?
<Cimi> no
<ronoc> Cimi, you did work on two branches last week though yeah ?
<Cimi> ronoc:
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> but one lacks of the custom gtk-widget name
<ronoc> Cimi: can you post the branch url please ?
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/indicator-sound/use-gtk-colors
<ronoc> Cimi: thx
<Cimi> sorry for being a little bit off today from the chat... I've a headache and I'm feeling really bad
<ronoc> Cimi:  no worries, me too - running a fever topping up on lemsips at the mo :/
<ronoc> Cimi: so do we need to come up with a name for the transport bar
<ronoc> "ido-transport-bar"
<ronoc> although its not an ido
<ronoc> so "ayatana-transport-bar"
<ronoc> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> maybe
<Cimi> transport bar is?
<ronoc> Cimi: just name check everytime you answer, otherwise I might be watching my irc
<ronoc> Cimi: transport bar is the play button, previous and next button on the currently grey/white background
<ronoc> Cimi, sorry first msg was missing the operative *not
<Cimi> ronoc: ok
<Cimi> ronoc: chose the name you prefer
<Cimi> ronoc: same thing for the scrubber please
<ronoc> Cimi: "ayatana-transport-bar"
<ronoc> Cimi: does this follow the same pattern as the other gtk widget names ?
<Cimi> I don't know
<Cimi> I mean
<Cimi> usually for custon names yes
<ronoc> Cimi: i.e. do you know what other gtk -widget names look like?
<ronoc> or does it make a difference ?
<Cimi> let me see
<Cimi> not, just for logic porpouses
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> yeah could be ok
<ronoc> Cimi: okay grand
<ronoc> lets use that then
<Cimi> for scrubber?
<Cimi> ido-scrubber?
<ronoc> Cimi: ido-scrub-bar
<ronoc> I reckon
<Cimi> ok
<ronoc> Cimi back sorry
<Cimi> nw
<vlada> tedg, ping
<tedg> vlada, Howdy
<vlada> hi tedg
<vlada> tedg, I was sent here by #ubuntu-devel guys
<tedg> Uh, oh, never trust the ubuntu-devel guys ;)
<vlada> looks like I have to complaint to you about this bug (which is mine, BTW)
<vlada> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/621838
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 621838 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout part of indicator applet disappears (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vlada> tedg, I trust inkscape guys ;)
<tedg> vlada, Yeah, I think that one is fixed.  It just won't be released until tomorrow -- we release on Thursdays.
<tedg> vlada, It was using the wrong index to update the icons/labels on new items.
<vlada> wow! great!
<vlada> and, did you change keyboard icon (graphic)? Current one is too fuzzy.
<tedg> vlada, I'm not in charge there, that'd be the design guys who do the icons.  chaotic might have a comment there.
<vlada> tedg, do you have hired professional for icon design or you are using community provided icons?
<tedg> vlada, both, we have professionals charged with it but they take community contributions as well.
<vlada> canonnical is strangly organized indeed :) At least when looked at from outside ;)
<vlada> tedg, BTW and OT: will inkscape 0.48 manage to get into 10.10?
<tedg> vlada, I believe so, but I haven't been following that.  Scisalac and kees I believe were looking at it.
<ronoc> Cimi: rounded rectangles are in -> lp:~cjcurran/indicator-sound/fix-rounded-corners-on-album-art
<MDC1> from #nautilus: (20.04.10) cosimoc: so, this is how nautilus master looks like now -> http://people.gnome.org/~cosimoc/new-sidebar.png
<MDC1> :D
<MDC1> vish: ^
<vish> MDC1: sidebar!!!!!!!
<MDC1> oh yes :)
<vish> MDC1: hehe , for a few sec i was wondering what i was looking for :D
<hyperair> ooh nice.
<MDC1> aday: in case you've missed it: http://people.gnome.org/~cosimoc/new-sidebar.png
<aday> MDC1: just saw the commit
<MDC1> night now
<Cimi> ronoc: cool
<Caer> Hi everyone
<Caer> I would like to report a subset of this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/44002
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 44002 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Trivial actions are not appearing immediately (affected: 3, heat: 11)" [Low,Triaged]
<Caer> It bothers me that, because of the loading of icons in gnome's main menu, sub-menus are resized the first time they are displayed
<Caer> so there is a kind of flicker when gnome finally decides which width the icon column should be ; this could be avoided because all icons are the same size in the default config
<Caer> does that qualify as a papercut? And should I create a new bug referencing this one? (I will be reading your anwsers tomorrow)
#ayatana 2010-08-26
<Cimi> ivanka: are you in the office?
<ivanka> hey cimi: no, sorry, I am at home today as have to catch a flight later
<Cimi> oh ok
<ronoc> Cimi: rounded rectangles will be in release 0.4.1 which will be in M in the next few hours
<Cimi> cool
<Cimi> and player buttons?
<ronoc> Cimi: Working on those now. Sorry can you post the branch where the button work was done again ?
<ronoc> Cimi, is this button work complete ?
<Cimi> ronoc: it lacks of the custom widget name
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/indicator-sound/use-gtk-colors
<ronoc> Cimi: okay do you have time finish this off this morning ?
<ronoc> Cimi: I have a few things to do today so I would appreciate if we could quicken these irc exchanges, I just need to know if you intend to finish that branch off or do I need to ?
<Cimi> maybe
<Cimi> I'm quite busy with a different task
<Cimi> will ping you soon
<ronoc> Cimi: thats all I needed to know
<Cimi> I have the intention
<Cimi> you'll know if I have the time for noon
<ronoc> Cimi: okay i'll do something else first and then come back to you
<Cimi> davidbarth: ping
<Cimi> iainfarrell: ping
<Cimi> ronoc: if the work of the player button already in maste?
<Cimi> *is
<davidbarth> Cimi: hi
<ronoc> Cimi: no
<ronoc> Cimi: the branch needs to be finished before its merged
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> davidbarth: just need more info for the 22px work, but now I'm busy with ronoc and the indicator-sound
<Cimi> ronoc: why I read "merge with transport bar colour updates, rounded rectangles on album art and metadata key names updates"
<ronoc> Cimi: I changed the colour of the transport bar to make it more like chaotic's new design.
<ronoc> independent of the work you did but once your branch is landed I would imagine this code will need to be refactored
<Cimi> ronoc: so it's not using the current gtk+ colors
<Cimi> ok
<ronoc> nope
<ronoc> Cimi: actually, you could merge trunk into your branch if you get a chance
<Cimi> ok
<ronoc> Cimi before you start working
<ronoc> on that branch
<Cimi> ronoc: you have some issue with whitespaces/indents
<ronoc> Cimi: I shouldn't have, I did notice you are using 4 spaces per tab
<ronoc> I use 2
<Cimi> I am using tab, not spaces iirc
<Cimi> ronoc: where did you set the custom name for the widget?
<ronoc> Cimi: I didn't, that work needs to be done in that branch
<Cimi> ok
<ronoc> Cimi, so that it can be tested there and then merged once it all works
<Cimi> ronoc: where the widget is constructed? we need to add gtk_widget_set_name (GTK_WIDGET (button), );
<Cimi> ronoc: where the widget is constructed? we need to add gtk_widget_set_name (GTK_WIDGET (button), "ayatana-transport-bar");
<Cimi> iainfarrell: no post button for me yet
<Cimi> chaotic: could you grab a sshot for radiance?
<Cimi> ronoc:
<ronoc> Cimi: okay so the custommenuitem is constructed in the indicator-sound.c in new_transport_widget(
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> ronoc: new transport bar?
<Cimi> why bar?
<Cimi> isn't it a play button?
<ronoc> well, including the previous and next it makes up a bar
<ronoc> Cimi ^
<Cimi> previous is?
<Cimi> scrubber?
<Cimi> because we must map two different names
<Cimi> one for the buttons
<Cimi> and one for the scrubber
<Cimi> btw, I have some regrets for the play button using bg[NORMAL], the problem is the actual rendering has a flat bg[NORMAL] color below the area
<Cimi> like any kind of gtkdrawingarea
<Cimi> we *must* get rid of it, though I don't know how...
<Cimi> if we use bg[NORMAL] to change the color of the button, then also that box will change as welll
<Cimi> unless we understand how to make it transparent
<Cimi> ronoc:
<Cimi> :)
<ronoc> Cimi: previous is the button the left of the play button, next is the button the right of the play button. All three make up a transport bar
<Cimi> oook
<Cimi> what about my regret?
<ronoc> The scrubber we can forget about for now since it was dropped yesterday
<Cimi> oh
<Cimi> ok
<ronoc> not my call but yes its out for maverick
<Cimi> so, unless we find out how to manage to fix that drawingarea
<Cimi> having the custom widget name is useless
<ronoc> okay
<Cimi> unless we decide to use bg[ACTIVE]
<Cimi> which is... don't know
<ronoc> you tell me Cimi, don't really  know too much about this stuff
<Cimi> is logic because actually it looks like a trough
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> no worries
<Cimi> maybe bratsche knows why gtkdrawingarea is filled with bg[NORMAL]
<ronoc> grand
<Cimi> ronoc: for the moment, you can merge the branch
<ronoc> okay will do thx
<ronoc> I'll merge with my working branch and merge into trunk all at the same time
<ronoc> later on
<Cimi> great
<Cimi> davidbarth: ok, next please :P
<chaotic> Cimi: I hear you were looking for me
<Cimi> yeah I am
<Cimi> quite busy in this moment, I'll ping you later
<chaotic> Cimi: so am I
<davidbarth> Cimi: 22 pixel icons?
<Cimi> y
<ronoc> Cimi just tested the gtk colours work, button press is a different colour to what I was pulled up before. I think we can merge this stuff after UI freeze because technically this isn't UI, more refactoring to handle theme changes
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> you could edit the #define at the beginning ronoc
<ronoc> Cimi: sure but there are more obvious UI stuff that needs to get in today
<aday> wers, mpt, vish, JanCBorchardt: won't be able to make it today i'm afraid. keep me posted though
<Cimi> chaotic: I need a sshot of Radiance for the blogpost
<wers> aday, aw. ok
<Cimi> chaotic: later I need you to review my draft before publishing
<aday> got to see a man about a dog, as they say
<Cimi> chaotic: we are also forgetting to update the active tasklist button
<ronoc> Cimi, whats the rgb value for the orange colour used in radiance for items which are selected, or which is used in the volume slider ?
<Cimi> you can grab it from gtk
<Cimi> something like bg_selected.r = style->bg[GTK_BG_SELECTED].red/65535.0;
<Cimi> for each component, r, g, b
<ronoc> Cimi thx
<kenvandine> Cimi, hey... theme ready?
<Cimi> kenvandine: haven't played with it
<Cimi> chaotic: are you online>=
<kenvandine> Cimi, ok, need to get that uploaded :)
<iainfarrell> Cimi: he;s out at lunch
<iainfarrell> you need something from him asap?
<Cimi> I need a sshot of radiance
<iainfarrell> heh
<Cimi> I could get it alone but it will reduce the things I have to do
<iainfarrell> I can do it
<iainfarrell> what size and showing what?
<Cimi> similar to the previous ambiance screen
<iainfarrell> can you send me that?
<Cimi> but otto wants to chose apps etc etc
<Cimi> so, grab with him
<iainfarrell> ok
<Cimi> iainfarrell: I would like to start writing the blog post instead
<Cimi> it's already on google docs, but I need to review it
<Cimi> I wrote it at 2am this night
<Cimi> ;)
<iainfarrell> heh
<iainfarrell> ok
<iainfarrell> 2 secs
<iainfarrell> cimi try logging in now
<Cimi> iainfarrell: you're my hero
<Cimi> iainfarrell: thanks
<iainfarrell> you're mine too! ;)
<Cimi> kenvandine: here pls
<Cimi> ahaha supercimi!
<kenvandine> hey Cimi
<kenvandine> ?
<Cimi> iainfarrell: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs399.snc3/24262_1418838756180_1388980057_1142548_1314500_n.jpg
<iainfarrell> ha! :)
<Cimi> kenvandine: we need a way to add/remove the shadow around the webkit frame
<kenvandine> Cimi, hehe
<kenvandine> Cimi, no idea how to do that... :)
<Cimi> kenvandine: it's easy to remove the shadow
<Cimi> kenvandine: the thing is, it should be controlled by the theme
<kenvandine> Cimi, we need to get the theme uploaded today
<Cimi> davidbarth: here I am
<Cimi> actually waiting iain to review my blogpost
<Cimi> so I have few mins for you
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell, do you do testing with Pongo as well or just set it up?
<iainfarrell> hi JanCBorchardt I'm just setting it up for Charline
<iainfarrell> but have had a good experience setting it up for her today on our new mobile user testing machine
<davidbarth> Cimi: the 16 vs 22 pixel icons, did you get a chance to review bratsche's old branches?
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell, ok. thanks for that by the way :)
<iainfarrell> no problem
<iainfarrell> it's working well on the new machine
<iainfarrell> i5 and an SSD
<iainfarrell> it's VERY fast
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell, nice to hear that. Maybe you are interested in the interface plans anyway: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1309838/Pongo%20mockup.png
<JanCBorchardt> sorry about the radiobutton array, seemed like a good solution ;)
<iainfarrell> very interested :)
<iainfarrell> nice stuff JanCBorchardt
<iainfarrell> Hey JanCBorchardt Charline is sending me the updated version of Pongo
<iainfarrell> what's new?
<iainfarrell> I'm nervous about upgrading her before she goes away for three weeks
<Cimi> davidbarth: no I haven't
<Cimi> davidbarth: what I'll need to do?
<Cimi> you told me about a style property, but I don't know what do you mean, something like gtk-icon-sizes="ayatana-menu:22x22" ?
<Cimi> but that maybe implies patching gtk+
<Cimi> bratsche: ?
<vish> kenvandine: wait!
<vish> kenvandine: have the u-m icons been released?
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell, I’m going to ask her
<vish> kenvandine: bug 605092 needs an icon as well :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605092 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "Please ship the Ubuntu COF (distributor-logo) at 48x48 (affected: 1, heat: 81)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605092
<kenvandine> vish, yes...
<kenvandine> iainfarrell, ^^
<vish> bad iainfarrell !!!! ;p
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell, I showed her the mockup and she said she would forward it. Is it really a new version of the script?
<Cimi> chaotic: ?
<Cimi> iainfarrell: please ping chaotic
<chaotic> I am here
<Cimi> cool
<Cimi> query
<chaotic> ?
<iainfarrell> JanCBorchardt: I see
<iainfarrell> no that's fine
<chaotic> Cimi: what's up?
<JanCBorchardt> iainfarrell, I’ll let you know as soon as there’s anything new ;)
<Cimi> chaotic: look in your query
<kenvandine> vish, bug 605092, is that still needed?  didn't software-center move to the u1 sso UI?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605092 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "Please ship the Ubuntu COF (distributor-logo) at 48x48 (affected: 1, heat: 81)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605092
<Cimi> or
<Cimi> 16:14:57    Cimi | so, we need a sshot of radiance I guess
<Cimi> 16:15:24    Cimi | another thing: is that me or with the latest update to humanity icons the panel icons are finally less "cream" ?
<vish> kenvandine: let me check again..
<chaotic> Cimi: we want the panel icons less cream, but we haven't been able to do that yet
<vish> iainfarrell: kenvandine: bah! nvm , looks like problem solved ;) , i'll add it to the u-m icons later just in case. :)
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> chaotic: I know, maybe it was just a feeling
<kenvandine> vish, cool
<Cimi> chaotic: another HIGH PRIORITY stuff is fixing the selected task button
<chaotic> yes - it looks ok, but too pastel
<chaotic> oh, I updated the close buttons again at the end of yesterday
<Cimi> ok
<chaotic> Cimi: do you want to do a similar sshot to the one we did for ambiance?
<Cimi> yep
<chaotic> Cimi: coolio
<Cimi> coolio?
<chaotic> Cimi: sshot - cool
<LaserJock> does anybody happen to know how the messaging menu knows if evolution has been set up or not?
<Cimi> chaotic: do I need to take the shhot for you?
<chaotic> Cimi: that would be great - I'm really busy
<chaotic> Cimi: I like your post btw ;) I'm making a few changes (just to the language mostly) and Iain's having a quick look
<Cimi> chaotic: I'm sure you like the part where I say "i like working with otto, he is fun"
<Cimi> LOL
<chaotic> Cimi: yep
<kenvandine> Cimi, any eta on that theme?
<Ddorda> hey guys. if i get hebrew for the ubuntu font in the next several days it will be added to the font to 10.10 release?
<iainfarrell> Ddorda: I'm afraid you won't get hebrew that quickly :)
<iainfarrell> It's only just being started so won't be with us until 2011
<Cimi> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> Cimi, pong
<Cimi> kenvandine: I will update the themes shortly
<kenvandine> ok
<vish> hmm , where does unity have Preferences ?
<vish> i cant seem to find it anywhere! o.0
<vish> as in the Display , Appearances , etc..
<kenvandine> njpatel, has that been sorted out yet?
<kenvandine> what vish asked?
<kenvandine> vish, that was a known issue, just not sure what the current status is
<vish> kenvandine: ah, thanks..! i was worried if i was going selectively blind :D
<kenvandine> :)
<Cimi> kenvandine: should be in launchpad
<kenvandine> ok
<Cimi> remember to update murrine as well
<kenvandine> is a snapshot from this morning good enough?
<kenvandine> Cimi, ^^
<Cimi> kenvandine: murrine yes
<Cimi> themes from my branch
<Cimi> davidbarth: have you seen radiance? :)
<kenvandine> Cimi, ok, we did the murrine snapshot this morning already :)
<Cimi>  cool
<kenvandine> eek... where did you branch from?
<Cimi> we just need a new snapshot of the thems then
<kenvandine> not related to trunk...
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/light-themes/maverick-light-themes
<kenvandine> yeah, got it
<kenvandine> but it isn't related to trunk... so manually merging
<GreySim> vish: Would a launcher to gnome-control-center give you all the preferences you want?
<vish> GreySim: interesting suggestion , but do i need a launcher taking up space there?  couldnt it be some from the 'Applications' itself?
 * GreySim was thinking more as a short-term solution until the overall issue is addressed.
<vish> GreySim: ah short-term, that would work :)
<vish> heh , a lot of things we are used to in a desktop seem different here..
<vish> i still need to figure out how to add workspaces! ;p
<kenvandine> vish, with gconf
<vish> kenvandine: boo! you ruined the fun! ;p  i was trying to see how long it would take one to actually try to figure stuff out :D
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<vish> np.. ;)
<kenvandine> Cimi, ok theme merged and uploaded
<kenvandine> i also pushed it to trunk
<kenvandine> Cimi, ah... the text input in indicator-me looks much better now :)
<davidbarth> Cimi: not yet, i'm fighting with other pixels
<davidbarth> ;)
<toros> Hi!
<toros> has unity 0.2.32 really been released? :)
<toros> it was scheduled for next week, and 0.2.30 came just 2 hours ago...
<lamalex> Cimi, Nice post!
<Caer> nice post, yes
#ayatana 2010-08-27
<JanCBorchardt> vish, I’m starting to look into One Hundred Paper Cuts, slap me if I do something wrong ;)
<Cimi> ivanka: iainfarrell1 : is it ok if I continue to answer to comments on the design blog?
<Cimi> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> hey Cimi, what's up?
<Cimi> two things man ;)
<Cimi> 3 maybe :D one is OT
<MacSlow> Cimi, gee... you're demanding today ;)
<Cimi> 1) the glow around menu is slowing down performances, many users reported performance issue, is there something I could do? (caching or so)
<Cimi> 2) I would like to change gwd gconf default properties and shift compiz shadow a bit
<MacSlow> Cimi, well of course you should do caching... if the size/allocation doesn't change... _don't_ recreate the glow
<Cimi> 3) I've bought my first scooter/motorcycle, it's a 300cc but it's ok for being the first! maybe someday I will buy a real ducati and come in germany to you :P
<iainfarrell1> Cimi congrats on the bike :)
<iainfarrell1> that's very cool :)
<iainfarrell1> As for the comments on the blog, yes please do comment
<iainfarrell1> but don't feel like you have to respond immediately
<iainfarrell1> I'd suggest letting the post settle and then picking some to respond to
<Cimi> as I'm doing now
<MacSlow> Cimi, regarding 2.) you got to tweak gconf-values below /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options/shadow_*
<Cimi> iainfarrell1: I just wanted to stop people continue blaming otto's wallpaper
<MacSlow> Cimi, regarding 3.) where are the pictures? :)
<Cimi> iainfarrell1: it has being annoying, even on omgubuntu 160+ comments of rants
<Cimi> MacSlow: I know for 2), but could you guide me patching compiz/gwd?
<MacSlow> Cimi, regarding 2.) change /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options/shadow_x_offset and shadow_y_offset
<Cimi> MacSlow: I know! I already did it through compizconfig settings manager
<Cimi> :)
<MacSlow> Cimi, you don#t need to patch them... just change the values... it's gconf
<Cimi> I just want to ship the new setting by default
<Cimi> I just want to ship the new setting by default
<MacSlow> Cimi, I'm looking up the xml-file needed to tweak these two values
<Cimi> thank you
<MacSlow> Cimi, it's /usr/share/compiz/decoration.xml being part of package compiz-plugins
<Cimi> for 3) pictures of me will come next week when the byke will arrive :P
<Cimi> MacSlow: do you have an idea on how I could do caching?
<Cimi> saving a pixmap?
<MacSlow> Cimi, regarding the caching... I'd say surface-buffering is the best way... it's all cairo anyway, so I would not convert it to a pixbuf
<Cimi> oh cool
<Cimi> I never played with buffering
<Cimi> are there any APIs?
<MacSlow> Cimi, there's no dedicated API for surface-buffering/caching in cairo... it's how you deal with cairo_surface_t*
<Cimi> because actually the theming engine receives an area, x, y, width, height
<Cimi> where it draws the menu (the glow)
<Cimi> when I move a menuitem, it seems the menu is getting redrawn
<MacSlow> Cimi, general approach is... per widget (e.g. menu) keep the allocation/size (colors even) stored...
<Cimi> the thing is, I'm not sure each drawing knows about its previous
<Cimi> so, I really don't know how I could cache it
<MacSlow> Cimi, and in every expose of the menu check these stored values (width, height, colors) against the last ones saved... if any of these changed, re-create the glow... otherwise don't and use the last created surface for painting
<MacSlow> that way you'll save re-creating the glow
<MacSlow> of course when any of the stored values changed (and you had to re-create the surface-cache) you need to updated the stored values with the new ones
<MacSlow> Cimi, that's the general approach of it
<Cimi> sorry
<MacSlow> Cimi, I'm not sure how theme-engines work in detail, so I can't point you to the exact spot where you'd best hook up the caching
<Cimi> got disconnected after
<Cimi> 11:35:20    Cimi | so, I really don't know how I could cache it
<MacSlow> Cimi, but it has to be on a per-widget-basis for sure
<MacSlow> If one would write a new widget it be simple... derive from an existing one and add the caching mechanism... so it'll become transparent to the user of the widget
<MacSlow> but for existing apps/widgets it has to happen elsewhere
<vish> Cimi: i would suggest using the artwork mailing list as a source for discussion about the theme rather than the blog comments :)
<vish> s/source/playground ;)
<Cimi> sorry I don't know ifyou read me before
<Cimi> 11:42:08 MacSlow | Cimi, but it has to be on a per-widget-basis for sure                                                                                │ gabaug
<Cimi> 11:46:16    Cimi | MacSlow: do you have some code handy?                                                                                                │ gambs
<Cimi> 11:49:59    Cimi | MacSlow: do you hear me? I had some disconnections, now the ADSL seems stable, last thing I read was MacSlow | Cimi, but it has to   │ godbyk
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> MacSlow?
<Cimi> o maybe
<Cimi> MacSuperSlow? :)
<Cimi> vish: mailing list has less visibility, we want to reach any kind of user
<vish> Cimi: it has less visibility? i dont think so, its just a bad perception  :)  the countdown banner was announced on the ML alone, it has a huge number of submissions
<vish> Cimi: you can just add a comment asking re-directing everyone to the ML, it would address your visibility concern too
<Cimi> it's a matter of choice
<Cimi> I don't think everyone will subscribe to the mailing list just to post his impression
<Cimi> for example, I wouldn't
<Cimi> also, being subscribed to the mailing list for a long time, I have the feeling that the quality is low, I mean, I can see only few talented guys
<vish> Cimi: do you really want an impression from someone commenting "I demant perfection, i am UI fetishist" , how helpful is that gonna be to improve the theme?  ;)
<vish> Cimi: yes, the mailing list is not used properly, not even sure if we need one if we are not going to use ..
<MacSlow> Cimi, notify-osd uses surface-buffering
<Cimi> cool
<MacSlow> Cimi, but it's done application-side there... you nothing that would work in a theme-engine
<Cimi> oh d'oh
<MacSlow> I don't know how to approach that... you're the theme-engine dude
<Cimi> could you find 30 mins to help me today or another moment?
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> it's an important task
<MacSlow> Cimi, sorry... I've still bugs to kill myself
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> not today
<Cimi> maybe next week
<Cimi> I don't want to remove the glow just because I don't know how to cache it
<Cimi> bratsche: ping
<Cimi> MacSlow: the only idea I have is to store the surface in memory
<Cimi> but I don't know how I could do this
<Cimi> because if I'm correct each rendering behaves like a different istance of the engine
<Cimi> I might need to speak with cody
<lucidfox> Is it possible to port a Qt application use appindicators without introducing a GTK dependency?
<thorwil> vish: if the artwork mailing list was a horse, we'd should take it behind the barn to shoot it (out of mercy)
<vish> thorwil: +2  twice  for extra mercy :D
<jfi> Hello, I have an compatibility issue regarding ApplicationIndicator, the following code: http://pastebin.com/8PxKgYTB changes correctly the icon with lucid but not with maverick. Is it a known issue? Did I miss something?
<Cimi> davidbarth: now do you have occasion to test the theme?
<davidbarth> Cimi: sorry, not yet, hopping from calls to channels
<vlada> hi again. Sorry for bothering, but can you take a look at Bug #621838 again. Thanks in advance
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 621838 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout part of indicator applet disappears (dup-of: 623205)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621838
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 623205 in Application Indicators "Indicator applet sets the label on the wrong indicator (affected: 2, heat: 116)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623205
<kklimonda> vlada: it's fixed, right?
<vlada> nope, unfortunately
<kklimonda> vlada: so the fix is wrong? can you add a comment to the bug?
<vlada> I've done that already. To my original report, that is. Doesn't make much sense to add a comment to totally unrelated bug (the one to which mine was wrongly characterized as dup).
<kklimonda> have you updated indicator-application to 0.2.6?
<vlada> yes
<kklimonda> yup, I can confirm it
<vlada> kklimonda, bug? keyboard indicator disappears for you too?
<kklimonda> yes
<jfi> I have also an issue with indication-application: #625371 in case somebody can confirm it
<vlada> kklimonda, great! subscribe to Bug 621838
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 621838 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout part of indicator applet disappears (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621838
<vlada> bbl
<kklimonda> it's actually removing every icon next to it unless it's sound (which is handled by a different service)
<RfAFdlS> hi! who use unity in notebook?
<RfAFdlS> somebody use unity? :)
<lamalex> Is there a way to debug indicators? I've got indicator-datetime installed but it's not loading for some reason. After a maverick upgrade
#ayatana 2010-08-28
<chrisccoulson> lamalex, that's deliberate
<chrisccoulson> so it's not loaded on the standard desktop session
<chrisccoulson> it's in the changelog ;)
<lamalex> chrisccoulson how does one load it?
<chrisccoulson> i don;t know, i'm not sure if you can
<lamalex> hmm
<JanCBorchardt> vish, I guess less non-papercuts would be reported if the bug reporting guidelines would explain what a paper cut is and what it is not.
<JanCBorchardt> vish, like the section ›What is a paper cut?‹ from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut – or only the first paragraph of that. That way it will be read by more people than if it is just on the project overview page
<vish> JanCBorchardt: yeah , no matter how well we try to explain , everyone feels their bug is a papercut ;)
<vish> JanCBorchardt: but yeah agreed, the guideline needs to be a lot more strict
<vish> JanCBorchardt: you mean we can improve the wiki? or we paste those lines while replying?
<JanCBorchardt> vish, no, just copy the part ›What is a paper cut?‹ to the Launchpad bug reporting guidelines in the Paper Cuts project.
<JanCBorchardt> vish, so that everyone sees the definition before filing a bug
<vish> JanCBorchardt: hrmm , well. we can do that , but still no one would read.. atleast, we are trying and you will be happy ;)
<vish> JanCBorchardt: the maintainer is set to UX , so we need to wait till monday to poke someone :)
<vish> JanCBorchardt: oh wait! no i see where you want that text!  i'v been telling that for a very long time!
<vish> now* i
<JanCBorchardt> vish, I know that no one reads that but maybe it’ll help a bit ;)
<JanCBorchardt> vish, yes, the bug reporting guidelines, the last thing one has to read (scroll through) before they click ›Submit Bug Report‹
<JanCBorchardt> vish, I thought you can edit that because you are registered as driver of the project
<vish> JanCBorchardt: i thought that the text was already being mentioned when someone tries to report a bug! i'v told that a long time ago , i guess no one figured how to get that done :/
<vish> JanCBorchardt: nah, i dont have access to that , only the maintainers can change that.
<JanCBorchardt> vish, it’s pretty easy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cardapio/+configure-bugtracker and change the text in ›Helpful guidelines for reporting a bug‹
<JanCBorchardt> vish, for as soon as someone of the UX team comes :)
<vish> JanCBorchardt: yeah , i guess they dint find that link... ;)  i'll mention it on monday :)
<JanCBorchardt> vish, cool, thanks :)
<JanCBorchardt> vish, oh and I see you worked on Humanity, I got a question about that: I combined 2 Humanity icons to make one for a project, do I need to look out for something like specific attribution? (or is it just ok when I say which ones I edited?)
<JanCBorchardt> vish, the related icon is that of http://launchpad.net/cardapio
<vish> JanCBorchardt: i dont know much about what the right form or attribution is.. but have a look at the Humanity authors file , we use some icons from gnome and how we have attributed it...
<vish> JanCBorchardt: there is some clause in GPL ,that if a GPL work is redone it needs to be GPL too or something..
<vish> JanCBorchardt: but, not to worry, we wont sue you ;p
<JanCBorchardt> vish, Cardapio is GPL, so that will be alright I guess
<JanCBorchardt> vish, thanks for the info :)
<vish> np..
<vish> JanCBorchardt: that slider bug is a  dupe ;)
<JanCBorchardt> vish, yes, I already found that out shortly afterwards ;)
<lucidfox> So upon reading the Ayatana mailing list, apparently it "makes sense" that there is no Qt equivalent of libappindicator, why?
<lucidfox> What am I supposed to do if I want to port Qt applications using the notification area to indicators?
<chrisccoulson> the recent appmenu-gtk update is crashing pretty much every application that doesn't export a menu
<chrisccoulson> nm-applet, firefox/thunderbird dailies, gnome-keyboard-properties to name but a few
<chrisccoulson> not sure if anyone wants to have a look at those? ;)
<chrisccoulson> bug 625691 and bug 625951 for example
<ubot5> Bug 625691 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/625691 is private
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 625951 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyboard-properties crashes choosing a new keyboard layout (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625951
<chrisccoulson> err, bug 625967 actually
<ubot5> Bug 625967 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/625967 is private
<Omega> Maybe we should provide more useable information at the logon/session screen, like date/time
#ayatana 2010-08-29
<JanCBorchardt> vish, and I thought I searched everything this time … but this weird bug description? ;)
<vish> JanCBorchardt: yeah, silly designers and bug titles! ;p
<JanCBorchardt> vish, how do you reopen a resolved fixed bug in Bugzilla?
<vish> JanCBorchardt: why should it redirect to Home? and not computer? :)
<vish> JanCBorchardt: btw, does cheese still crash for you in maverick?
<JanCBorchardt> vish, see my comment ;)
<vish> hmm.. let mail arrive ;p
<JanCBorchardt> vish, I can’t remember the last time I used Computer. It really seems to be only a stop-gap place for viewing and ejecting connected media
<JanCBorchardt> vish, which is already done perfectly by the sidebar ;)
<JanCBorchardt> vish, I am not on Maverick anymore since some time at GUADEC, it finally wouldn’t start up anymore ;)
<JanCBorchardt> and now it works fine again. Except for the jarring proprietary Nvidia driver shifting the hue so that my skin is blue :)
<bilalakhtar> bratsche: Around or enjoying the weekend?
<JanCBorchardt> vish, so, what do you say about Computer vs. Home?
<vish> JanCBorchardt: oh , i havent read it yet,.. been testing unity :D
<vish> which does not want to work! :/
<JanCBorchardt_> ok, I got to get moving to our local Global Jam. Later :)
<bilalakhtar> vish: hey! What about the discussion on the wallpaper? Do you think this is a temporary one or the final?
<JanCBorchardt> bilalakhtar: haha, I meant to ask that just now ;)
<JanCBorchardt> vish, this time I’m asking beforehand: Is there already a bug report for ›Function keys blocked by menus‹? You can’t take a screenshot or change your volume while _any_ menu is open
<vish> JanCBorchardt: i think there is a bug.. but everything gets blocked when a menu is open
<vish> so it would probably all to to gtk+ and a dup of the same bug
<vish> JanCBorchardt: i'v seen several variants of the "menu open and $foo doesnt work" .. dont know the bug# though :)
<vish> all *be due to
<JanCBorchardt> vish, ok, guessed so, thanks ;)
<JanCBorchardt> A wise man once said: »We could all be more productive if people spent half that time, they spend commenting, on something more useful.«
<JanCBorchardt> I thought something similar earlier when reading through 2-year-old mile-long bug reports that have not been fixed yet …
<thorwil> yeah
<vish> hehe, i seem to have brought out the sleeper OMG! commenters ;)
<bilalakhtar> vish: Comments on that post are closed now :(
<bilalakhtar> vish: But your points were correct
<bilalakhtar> vish: As for that 'upstream' problem, even I have faced it. For my gnome-media-player, the commenters made fun of the app, calling it 'Totem's servant'
<devildante> vish: it's common whining, you can just ignore it :p
<Omega> What post?
<Omega> Yeah, I would take OMG!er's comments lightly, they basically just follow what the first commentator say.
<vish> devildante: i usually dont read the comments, liferea rescues me! , but i often get pointer out to the comments when upstream gets involved , thats when i read and it is craziness out there!
<devildante> vish, yeah, that's terrible
<JanCBorchardt> I’m sorry to bring that up again but wtf? http://twitter.com/humphreybc/status/22419679292
<devildante> vish, just see the post about the gnome census
<JanCBorchardt> *related
<devildante> vish, it's horrible
<devildante> :p
<JanCBorchardt> the one thing I seriously regret is that at GUADEC during the GNOME census presentation I did not stand up and said: »What about Papercuts? What about Software Center? What about Free Software for everyone? It is not _only_ about giving back to upstream.«
<devildante> JanCBordchardt: I could do that next time if GUADEC allows remote participation, count on me ;)
<Omega> Where's the next GUADEC?
<JanCBorchardt> devildante, hopefully 1) I’ll be there myself 2) this nonsense will not be raised again ;)
<JanCBorchardt> Omega, Berlin
<Omega> I hope the Netherlands again
<Omega> Oh, close
<JanCBorchardt> I’m currently in Berlin but unfortunately only until March
<JanCBorchardt> otherwise I would have invited you to party ;)
<devildante> Can we participate remotely? There's 100% chance that I can't go to it
<JanCBorchardt> They’ll stream video but it will not be like UDS (with IRC, wasn’t it?)
<JanCBorchardt> at least that’s how it was in The Hague.
<devildante> :(
<Omega> Has the design team looked into tiling window managers?
<bilalakhtar> oops, so there is a whole debate about OMG! Ubuntu! on the ayatana list! Something damn off-topuic
<JanCBorchardt> well, it’s the Ayatana mailing list ;)
<Omega> So, I guess no-one is looking into tiling window managers for ubuntu?
<thorwil> Omega: i guess no. but saturday evening (think london time) is a bad time if you want a response from one of the design team members
<thorwil> arg, sunday
<JanCBorchardt> and hbons said that it is holiday in the UK tomorrow as well …
<Omega> thorwil: Oh, right, thanks.
#ayatana 2011-08-22
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> ola
<andyrock> JohnLea, is this bug still valid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/747309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 747309 in unity (Ubuntu) "opening the dash should not desactivate the launcher" [Low,Confirmed]
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes it is, the launcher should be active when the dash is open, but the visual appearance should not change (e.g. the launcher remains desaturated).  Clicking on a Luncher item will close the dash and perform the usual action
<andyrock> JohnLea, ok thx... so we should use the old behavior...
<JohnLea> andyrock; well in Natty clicking on the Launcher closes the Dash but does not activate the Launcher item the user has clicked on
<andyrock> okok
<JohnLea> andyrock; this bug basically makes the launcher item that is clicked on perform the action the user would expect it to if the dash was closed
<andyrock> JohnLea, i got it
<JohnLea> andyrock; u thinking of working on this one?
<andyrock> JohnLea, i don't know :) i'm working on other bug atm
<andyrock> *bugs
<JohnLea> andyrock ;-)
<jml> I notice the new alt-tab stuff switches between desktops. Is there a key to get expose-like functionality for just one desktop?
<thumper> jml: I wish!
<thumper> jml: ccsm probably lets you set it
<jml> So there's no supported way to switch between windows on a single desktop?
<thumper> but warning, unity will crash if you try to do anything with ccsm right now
<thumper> not as far as I'm aware (much to my annoyance)
<jml> thumper: yesterday, unity crashed when I used alt-tab
<jml> thumper: you guys should have a test suite or something :P
 * thumper pokes jml in the eye
<njpatel> apw, hi, who would I speak to about really, really bad performance with SSD , i7 and any hard-disk related activity? Even with metacity my entire computer is rendered useless if I compile something....pulseaudio freaks out, can't move windows or type in real-time and this has been there since natty
<apw> njpatel, we in the kernel team would be interested in that
<apw> njpatel, we have seen issues with some sata controllers being crap and needing command queueing turning off for instancee
<andyrock> daniel van vugt (i don't know what's your nickname) around?
<njpatel> apw, alrighty, will investigate more on thursday after the freeze, would be really nice to try and find a fix as a lot of us in dx seem to suffer from it
<apw> njpatel, odd indeed not something that i seem to see, but maybe i use newer bits than natty kernel side most of the time
<davidcalle> Hi njpatel, do you have time for a quick question?
<njpatel> apw, to give you an idea, on my quad core (and on gord's I believe), we no longer use make -j8 as it causes random side-effects across the desktop (like pulse dying or making everything sound like a robot), only use mak -j4 now
<apw> njpatel, 32 or 64 bit
<njpatel> apw, 64
<apw> hmmm ok thanks
<njpatel> both with intel SSDs
<njpatel> 8GB ram
<njpatel> one has quad-core 2660 and other is i7
<apw> and do they have any swap configured
<njpatel> both have 4b swap
<njpatel> 4gb
<njpatel> but ram doesn't really get above 4gb on either
<njpatel> ram usage*
<apw> ok cool
<gord> yup same thing here, sucks
<gord> also happens when $random thing decides to eat up a lot of IO here too
<njpatel> davidcalle, dude, sorry!
<njpatel> davidcalle, yes, I do, I thought I replied but I didn't :)
<njpatel> what's up?
<davidcalle> njpatel, ;)
<davidcalle> njpatel, is the new scopes/lenses api documented?
<njpatel> davidcalle, not yet, going to try and get something out today
<njpatel> davidcalle, right now lp:unity-place-files is the best/simplest example
<njpatel> but I'll try and have something up tonight
<davidcalle> njpatel, today? That would be awesome. I've looked at kenvandine's lens but I'm having a hard time porting to python.
<davidcalle> *porting it
<njpatel> davidcalle, right, python
<njpatel> :)
<davidcalle> njpatel, yeah, some people are still using it :)
<njpatel> yeah, as soon as I'm done with code I'll continue writing up the changes as best I can
<njpatel> davidcalle, I got ken to move to vala, you're next! :)
<davidcalle> njpatel, what could go wrong ? ;)
<njpatel> :)
 * kenvandine is glad he ported to vala :)
<njpatel> davidcalle, you and I might be spending some time together over this week if I've messed something up in the bindings to python, but I tried to stay as simple as possible with the API so I really hope not
<davidcalle> njpatel, thanks a lot
<andyrock> smspillaz, present?
<andyrock> smspillaz, it's about the scale plugin and dnd... what's the wanted behavior? I mean, the timeout should be reset every time the mouse pointer hover another scaled window or should reset every time the mouse pointer move more then X pixels...
#ayatana 2011-08-23
<oSoMoN> good morning
<andyrock> good morning
<andyrock> JohnLea_, i cannot understand what is the "drag behind the Launcher"
<JohnLea_> andyrock; it is a interaction that a user can use if they are dragging something that they need to drop *behind* the launcher
<JohnLea_> andyrock; minimise all windows, and open nautilus on the right side of the screen
<andyrock> JohnLea_, ah ok... i read the descrition
<andyrock> but it work well on both cases
<JohnLea_> andyrock; drag any file to the far left of the screen and hold it there and the Launcher will go away
<andyrock> so it force the launcher to be hidden
<andyrock> put the mouse pointer on the left side of the screen for a while
<andyrock> *putting
<JohnLea_> andyrock; try again, but this time open another window into the 'restored' state (e.g. not maximised or semi-maximised) and move it to the left side of the screen (but not all the way) so the Launcher auto-hides
<andyrock> JohnLea_, are you using unity in trunk?
<JohnLea_> andyrock; it only hides the Launcher when you are dragging and item, it doesn't do anything if nothing is being dragged
<andyrock> ah ok...
<JohnLea_> andyrock; just trying to update Oneiric atm and it looks like it has crashed, I'll retest after the update is complete and ping you
<andyrock> so the interaction should be triggerd also when nothing is being dragged
<andyrock> and after all the spread should not be triggered
<andyrock> ok
<JohnLea_> andyrock; no, the interaction should not be triggered when nothing is being dragged.
<andyrock> so the only thing that should be fixed is the spread
<andyrock> becuase it is triggered
<JohnLea_> andyrock; the issue is that it doesn't work when the launcher is auto-hidden as a result of a 'restored' window being positioned on the left of the screen
<JohnLea_> andyrock; yes, that as well
<andyrock> JohnLea_, maybe my dnd branch fixed the firts part of this bug
<JohnLea_> andyrock; so yes, the two issues are:  1. should work when Launcher is hidden as a result of a restored window causing the Launcher to auto-hide.  2) erroneously triggering the spread
<JohnLea_> andyrock; cool, fingers crossed ;-)
<andyrock> JohnLea_, let me make a little video...
<andyrock> screencast i mean
<JohnLea_> andyrock; thx!
<andyrock> JohnLea_, http://ubuntuone.com/p/1CHB/
<andyrock> the screencast quality is awful i know :)
<mardy> Kaleo: merge request fixing 4 bugs, yay! :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/unity-2d/menu-handling/+merge/72574
<jjardon> kenvandine: hello! If you have some free time: https://launchpad.net/indicator-power/trunk/0.7
<kenvandine> jjardon, sure
<jjardon> kenvandine: thanks!
<Kaleo> mardy: rock!
<Blub_> Hello, will it be possible in Ubuntu 11.10 to remove "Apps available for download" from the Dash?
<andyrock> DBO, it's safe to memdup an xevent?
<DBO> no idea
<andyrock> thx anyway :)
<jml> How can I switch windows on the one desktop just using the keyboard?
<jjardon> kenvandine: just committed a patch to fix a typo. It would be great if you can cherry pick it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jjardon/indicator-power/master/revision/101
<kenvandine> jjardon, will do
<kenvandine> i am just working on the package now
<jjardon> kenvandine: thank you, sorry for the inconvenience
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> jjardon, you need to add org.ubuntu.indicator-power.gschema.xml.in to the dist
<kenvandine> jjardon, i worked around it in the packaging branch for now
<jjardon> kenvandine: Fix pushed
<kenvandine> jjardon, another fix?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> nm
<kenvandine> the dist fix :)
<jjardon> kenvandine: yep :)
<kenvandine> thx!
<jjohansen> unity is completely broken after upgrading a few minutes ago
<nhaines> jjohansen: thanks.  I'll make sure not to upgrade tonight!
#ayatana 2011-08-24
<htorque> good morning, everyone! I'm getting this when building unity - should i be worried? http://paste.ubuntu.com/673572/
<htorque> DBO: hi, are the switcher pips supposed to show "behind" the tile and get blurred? → http://img.xrmb2.net/images/820785.png
<DBO> those aren't behind the tile
<htorque> also, that black borders around the pips don't look like intended. that's with latest nux + libunity(-misc) + unity.
<DBO> they are just "soft"
<DBO> also
<DBO> whats with the black border?
<DBO> what video hardware are you on?
<htorque> intel hd 3000
<htorque> will test on a second machine
<htorque> so the softness is intended?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> the blurriness is due to the texture being doubled in size for now
<DBO> the boxes however are a rendering artifact, probably from the linear filtering
<htorque> alright then, thanks! another question: should there really be a transparent gap between the switcher pane and its border?
<DBO> the design says yes
<htorque> i disagree with the design, but thanks for confirming :-)
<DBO> I stopped worrying and learned to love the bomb
<DBO> htorque, you build front trunk I presume
<htorque> DBO:  yes
<DBO> htorque, IconRenderer.cpp
<DBO> texxform.SetFilter(nux::TEXFILTER_LINEAR, nux::TEXFILTER_LINEAR);
<DBO> there is a line like that
<DBO> around line 753
<DBO> comment it out
<DBO> see if it fixes your black borders issue
<DBO> I'll quirk it out for intel cards if it does
<htorque> DBO: yes, black borders are gone. will also test it on a hybrid gpu system.
<DBO> htorque, do the pips look blockier?
<htorque> (hybrid as in nouveau/i915)
<htorque> yes
<DBO> yeah I thought so...
<DBO> okay
<DBO> I guess I'll have to get proper resources
<mardy> Kaleo: 'morning! I updated the RTL branch, now it should merge without conflicts.
<DBO> rather than just stretching
<mardy> Kaleo: also I re-tested it, and it still seems OK :-)
<mardy> Kaleo: I'm actually out of tasks now, so unless you have something specific, I'll look at the bug list and pick something from there
<htorque> DBO: rats, those black borders don't show on my laptop (intel hd 2000, pc has intel hd 3000)
<DBO> htorque, sexy
<DBO> its hardware dependent
<DBO> I dont know what to say
<DBO> some hardware sucks
<oSoMoN> good morning
<htorque> DBO: this cannot be caused by something else, can it? my system is free of PPAs, but i build nux/unity from trunk all the time...
<DBO> htorque, no this is really just your hardware doing linear interp differently
<DBO> its down to the shader being dumb
<htorque> like "let's report this upstream and make the world a better place"-dumb? :-)
<htorque> will switch disks to be completely sure, brb
<htorque> DBO: like you said - same disk, intel hd 2000 yay, intel hd 3000 nay.
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> its upstream report kind of dumb
<DBO> but this could easily be an issue in teh hardware
<DBO> it looks to me like a rounding issue
<htorque> my shiney new cpu? oh noes! :P
<andyrock> DBO, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/727903 without input redirection i think that it is almost impossible to fix
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727903 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dropping a file into a window via the 'drag file to Launcher, then drag file to Spread' interaction fails to load the file into the selected window" [High,Confirmed]
<DBO> andyrock, actually because its XDND, it's possible to fix, just fucking difficult
<andyrock> we should create a kind of xdnd proxy right?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> andyrock, I am going to bed now
<DBO> goodnight :)
<andyrock> i'm just woke up
<andyrock> good night DBO :)
<Kaleo> mardy: hi hi
<Kaleo> mardy: great stuff
<Kaleo> mardy: I have a big one for you :)
<Kaleo> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/791205
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 791205 in unity-2d "Metacity needs command line options to activate capture before unmap and compositing without effects" [High,Confirmed]
<mardy> Kaleo: sounds scary, but interesting too :-)
<Kaleo> mardy: I thought you might like it :)
<Kaleo> mardy: tiny question: do you experience https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/822605 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 822605 in unity-2d "[dash] "View photos" in the dash launches gwibber instead of shotwell" [High,New]
<mardy> Kaleo: it starts Eye of Gnome here
<Kaleo> hmmm
<Kaleo> jibel: sorry to bother, on a fresh system, do you experience https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/822605 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 822605 in unity-2d "[dash] "View photos" in the dash launches gwibber instead of shotwell" [High,New]
<jibel> Kaleo, hum, no here it launches Firefox :)
<jibel> Kaleo, I'll try on a fresh install.
<mardy> rodrigo_: hi, I'm new to metacity (among other things :-)) and I need to work on bug 791205
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 791205 in unity-2d "Metacity needs command line options to activate capture before unmap and compositing without effects" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791205
<mardy> rodrigo_: which bzr branch should I clone? or should I do it upstream?
<Kaleo> jibel: :)
<Kaleo> mardy: you want to use the ubuntu branch
<mardy> Kaleo: damn, I was hoping to use git again for a while ;-) OK, thanks :-)
<rodrigo_> mardy, not sure, I guess upstream if possible
<rodrigo_> mardy, talk to the metacity devs
<mardy> rodrigo_: I thought you were "they" :-) Where can I find them?
<rodrigo_> mardy, see the .doap file in metacity git repo
<rodrigo_> mardy, well, I can see it for you, hold on
<mardy> rodrigo_: thanks :-)
<rodrigo_> Olav Vitters <olav@vitters.nl> seems to be the most active person
<jibel> Kaleo, on a fresh install it launches Eye of gnome
<Kaleo> jibel: thank you!
<Kaleo> jibel: same in unity?
<jibel> Kaleo, I can't try it now, it was in a VM. I'll do a smoke test on HW next friday. I'll let you know if it's not too late
<andyrock> JohnLea, about hover timeout in dnd
<JohnLea> andyrock; hyia
<andyrock> well i'm not sure which is the wanted behavior
<andyrock> i mean...
<andyrock> the timer should be reset every time a new spread window is hovered?
<andyrock> now it is reset every single pixel motion
<andyrock> JohnLea, ^^^
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes, basically a little less sensitive to pixel motion.  A second improvement would be to center the selected window under the cursor
<JohnLea> andyrock; e.g. at the moment when you leave the spread, the window you have selected can be in a different part of the screen
<andyrock> JohnLea, i know :)
<JohnLea> dropping on windows while is spread is the more important issue of course, but also the harder issue to fix ;-)
<andyrock> JohnLea, i've worked on it yesterday
<andyrock> but it's really really hard to fix without input redirection
<andyrock> we can create a kind of dnd proxy
<JohnLea> andyrock; re. the timer, it really is a matter of feel.  Making it less sensitive to minor pixel motion might be a good enough improvement by itself, if we make it too easy to exit the spread that will also be annoying
<andyrock> but sam doesn't like it
<andyrock> JohnLea, about the timer i will do some test and i will try to find the "perfect" timeout and the perfect minor pixel motion ;)
<Kaleo> jibel: oki doki; note that my virtualbox allows Unity to run
<JohnLea> andyrock; I saw Sam's comment, so I suppose it has to be fixed the harder way
<JohnLea> andyrock; great, thx
<JohnLea> andyrock; timings like this are a matter of feel, and can only really be done by experimentation
<andyrock> JohnLea, there is an option in ccsm to change it
<andyrock> so this should not be a problem ;)
<JohnLea> andyrock; hyia, has your fix to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/727901 landed in the latest release of Oneiric?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727901 in unity "When dragging and dropping a file on to the Launcher, the Launcher icons that are valid drop receptacles don't highlight until the cursor is over the launcher." [Medium,Fix committed]
<andyrock> yeah
<andyrock> JohnLea, ^^^
<andyrock> JohnLea, i'm not sure it is a fix released
<JohnLea> andyrock; it looks like it has landed, but not being fix released I am not sure
<JohnLea> andyrock; if it has landed I am doing some testing and there is some minor tweeking needed
<JohnLea> andyrock; shall I add my feedback to the bug and ping you, and you can test on your computer?
<andyrock> JohnLea, of course ;)
<JohnLea> andyrock; thx!
<andyrock> btw i think that it should be fix commited in unity and fix released in unity
<andyrock> when njpatel release another unity version it should be fix release also in unity
<JohnLea> andyrock; I have added my testing feedback to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/727901
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727901 in unity "When dragging and dropping a file on to the Launcher, the Launcher icons that are valid drop receptacles don't highlight until the cursor is over the launcher." [Medium,Fix committed]
<JohnLea> andyrock; thoughts?
<andyrock> JohnLea, well there is a timeout of 200ms
<JohnLea> andyrock; hummm, I seem to repeatedly get this issue when dragging and dropping using the touchpad on my Dell XT2 testing computer
<andyrock> JohnLea, yeah this issue is visible only using a touchpad
<andyrock> the problem is just one
<andyrock> we can use a small timout
<JohnLea> andyrock; yup, there is more movement in a mouse
<andyrock> *timeout, 50 ms
<JohnLea> andyrock; that would be worth a try?
<andyrock> but using a small timeout you there will be another issued
<andyrock> in other words when you start dragging
<JohnLea> andyrock; btw, really excited about this feature landing ;-)  one of the really cool issues with the Launcher is using it to switch data between applications, but without this feature it is not obvious that you can do it
<andyrock> when you start dragging you will see a impulse
<andyrock> i don't know if impluse is the right English word
<JohnLea> impulse?  do you mean there will be a slight stutter in the drag movement?
<JohnLea> or do you mean a visual glitch?
<andyrock> slight slutter
<andyrock> it is present also now but is not so visible
<andyrock> the really problem is that opening (to read its type) a file make too time
<andyrock> i need to talk with DBO about the timeout and find a solution to make it as short as possible :)
<JohnLea> andyrock; will need to test to see how bad it is, but I think it could be worth the cost.  When dragging with a touchpad it effect is only occasionally triggered and that feels buggy and is inconsistent
<JohnLea> andyrock; that would be really cool ;-)
<JohnLea> andyrock; I'll update the bug again ;-)
<andyrock> JohnLea, i will test it... btw with the touchpad we need an extra movment
<andyrock> maybe it would be great if we could read the drag data in nux in processdndenter
<andyrock> and not processdndmove
<andyrock> it will be remove the problem
<andyrock> and i need to talk with DBO about this
<andyrock> maybe njpatel know why we can read drag data in processdndmove
<andyrock> and not in processdndenter
<JohnLea> andyrock; thanks for looking in to this
<njpatel> andyrock, actually, no, either DBO or gord would know
<andyrock> JohnLea, yw
<andyrock> njpatel, DBO is sleeping
<njpatel> yeah
<njpatel> :)
<andyrock> jay is not here :)(
<njpatel> gord, might know
<andyrock> i have to eat something
<andyrock> see you later
<cdbs> njpatel: ping
<cdbs> njpatel: Really sorry for this, but it seems like I won't be able to complete SC integration before UI freeze
<cdbs> mpt: ^
<cdbs> we might well need a UIFe then
<cdbs> I'll handle it all
<cdbs> Blame Canada
<njpatel> cdbs, what was left from your branch?
<cdbs> rather blame me for moving to Canada :)
<cdbs> njpatel: Uhm, your review
<njpatel> no, apart from that
<cdbs> njpatel: I never got time to fix the branch
<cdbs> njpatel: apart from that, there's the smooth sc-to-launcher animation
<njpatel> okay
<cdbs> which can be done outside UI freeze
<njpatel> cdbs, did the apt-daemon side of it land into O?
<cdbs> njpatel: The branch in its current state, if it were fixed of your points, can enter before UI freeze and the remaining changes can land later as well
<cdbs> njpatel: s/aptdaemon/software-center/
<cdbs> njpatel: It will land the moment my branch lands in Unity
<njpatel> it can't land sooner? it's not depending on unity right
<cdbs> its done
<cdbs> already
<cdbs> back
<njpatel> is it in O? i.e. testable?
<cdbs> njpatel: What did you say since "did the aptdaemon..." ?
<cdbs> had lost connectiong
<cdbs> *connection
<njpatel> cdbs, just asking whether that dbus side of it (aptdaemon/ssc) has landed in Oneiric, i.e. it's testable with your branch
<njpatel> if I have time, I can update your branch to land it
<cdbs> njpatel: The SC side is complete, its just put on hold and not merged with sc master, but will be merged and uploaded the moment my branch gets in Unity
<andyrock> JohnLea, good news :)
<andyrock> i've changed my patch (just a little)
<andyrock> i used a timeout of 20ms
<andyrock> and everything works well
<andyrock> i've moved my touchpad as fast as i can
<andyrock> and launcher slide out
<andyrock> without any problem ;)
<andyrock> JohnLea, maybe if i put it on LP you can build it and check yourself
<andyrock> but if it works well on my test computer (that is not so good :) ) thant it should work everywhere :)
<cdbs> njpatel: Thanks, I'm leaving now
<cdbs> gotta go
<njpatel> cdbs, one sec
<mpt> Hi cdbs, anything I can do to help?
<njpatel> cdbs, what I'm saying is that, even if we miss UIF from unity, if that branch lands it's one less thing to put in the UIFe
<njpatel> cdbs, though I will try and fix up your branch and land it, this would make things easier if I can't (i hope that makes sense)
<andyrock> testing, testing, one, two, three.
<flecha> Hello! Is there a way to set the Super+W and Super+S hotkeys to other things?
<flecha> no way to use Super+W/S hotkeys?
<andyrock> JohnLea, btw have you seen my video on "drag behind launcher" interaction?
<JohnLea> andyrock; not yet, have you got a link handy?  I couldn't see it attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/764879
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 764879 in unity "Launcher - dragging and dropping behind the Launcher interaction is broken when the Launcher is hidden" [Low,Confirmed]
<andyrock> JohnLea, http://ubuntuone.com/p/1CHB/
<andyrock> the quality is awful btw
<andyrock> njpatel, any plans to restore the fullscreen dash in unity?
<njpatel> andyrock, yeah, today :)
<andyrock> njpatel, cool.... what about adding a ccsm option to use as a background just a blurred wallpaper, without any windows?
<njpatel> andyrock, that would be interesting
<andyrock> of course only for fullscreen dash...
<coz_> I believe smspillaz  already created a plugin name  overlay image
<coz_> although that plugin comes with an image showing Unity keybindings,, any image can be set for it
<andyrock> coz_, any link?
<coz_> andyrock,  looking for it now,, let me ask sam,, I installed a while back  , hold on
<andyrock> coz_, thx
<coz_> darn he is not online,, let me check my bookmarks
<coz_> andyrock,  I asked him to make this because a fewllow had created the image for keybindings  and I thought it would be great for Unity beginners  as well as a good plugin to start learning how to create a plugin for compiz so hold I know I have it somewhere
<andyrock> well but what i want is just a dash without any window behind
<andyrock> if i'm not wrong gnome shell does the same
<andyrock> using a fullscreen dash which sense make having the blurred window behind the dash?
<coz_> andyrock,  then I dont think this plugin is what you want,, it could probably be changed to do that but not sure
<andyrock> coz_, it should not be so difficult changing (a little) unity code and adding a new ccsm option ;)
<JohnLea> andyrock; I've just watched the video, looks great!  One more bug solved ;-)
<andyrock> JohnLea, spread interaction is triggered btw... maybe when you have time you can update bug description
<JohnLea> andyrock; you mean we still have the issue with the spread being triggered?  I'll update the bug description now
<andyrock> JohnLea, yep...
<coz_> andyrock,   I can be thick sometimes,, just googled it  lol    http://git.compiz.org/~smspillaz/image-overlay/
<andyrock> JohnLea, btw https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/other-dnd-fixes/+merge/72715
<andyrock> it should improve dnd performance...
<andyrock> i think that nobody can move the touchpad so fast that the mouse movement is not catched ;)
<andyrock> coz_, thx
<coz_> no problem
<JohnLea> andyrock; I have reported a new bug for the spread issue, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/832988
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 832988 in Ayatana Design "Launcher - a spread can accidentally be triggered during the 'dragging and dropping behind the Launcher' interaction " [Medium,Fix committed]
<om26er> Kaleo, Hi!, trying to cmake trunk give me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/673870/
<om26er> apt-get build-dep unity-2d is already done
<andyrock> om26er, have you tried with sudo apt-get install libindicator-dev right?
<om26er> andyrock, yes its already installed
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: let me have a look
<Kaleo> i meant om26er
<jjohansen> is unity being completely broken since yesterdays update a known bug, or should I file
<jjohansen> yes I have searched in lp, but the search is didn't return anything
<njpatel> jjohansen, file a bug please
<jjohansen> okay
<jjohansen> so launching mumble in unity2d results in a metacity crash.  Should I file the bug under unity2d or metacity
<vish> Cimi__: hi, why do the non-symbolic icons have to removed? I'm not sure what problem they are causing
<Cimi__> vish: some icons (magnified and so, has to be removed)
<vish> hmm,
<Cimi__> vish: because since the toolbars are dark
<Cimi__> vish: I asked daniel fore to change them
<vish> right, but other apps also use them
<Cimi__> vish: and he simply removed some icons to use the fallback
<Cimi__> vish: they will use the fallback
<vish> from GNOME?
<Cimi__> I think so
<vish> let me check if we can fix it without removing icons
<apinheiro> tedg, do you have time to a question?
<apinheiro> do you usually work with panel-service?
<tedg> apinheiro, Uhm, sure.  What is it?
<tedg> apinheiro, Well, kinda.  That's where things get loaded, but I test with the indicator-loader
<tedg> apinheiro, I didn't write the service though.
<apinheiro> well, using the recipe here http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<tedg> apinheiro, That was njpatel
<apinheiro> when I made the unity-replace
<apinheiro> yes, but njpatel is not here, so ;)
<apinheiro> well, using that recipe
<apinheiro> when I made unity --replace
<apinheiro> the panel service running is the one at /usr/lib
<apinheiro> instead of the local one
<apinheiro> the one Im looking at
<tedg> apinheiro, Yeah, because it starts via dbus-activation
<apinheiro> Im looking at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/810039
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 810039 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crash with a11y enabled on Unity at Oneiric (dup-of: 817477)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 817477 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in main_arena()" [High,Confirmed]
<apinheiro> so, there is something missing on that recipe?
<apinheiro> what should I do to use the panel service that I'm modifying ?
<apinheiro> the local one I mean
<tedg> apinheiro, If you edit /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service.service you can change the path of which one gets activated by default.
<apinheiro> tedg, ok I will try that
<apinheiro> thanks
<tedg> np
<apinheiro> tedg, and there is any kind of avoid that activation? because in order to debug it, I would like to just run it using gdb
<apinheiro> but if I execute that manually
<apinheiro> it fails because there is one already running
<tedg> apinheiro, You can just rename that file to something else, and then it won't activate.
<tedg> apinheiro, If you just want to run the service on it's own for debugging you can also use dbus-test-runner to create a clandestine dbus session.
<apinheiro> ok, thanks
<bittin_> Hello, using Unity for the first time ever now =)
<bittin_> they have it on a netbook on this hackerspace i found
<nhaines> bittin_: congrats!  It's a little different but nice and efficient.  :)
<bittin_> yea
<bittin_> i use pekwm myself mostly and Darwin
<nhaines> I'll have to check that one out... never heard of it.
<bittin_> darwin is what mac os x uses and pekwm is a fork of fluxbox
<nhaines> I've heard of darwin, it's a Mach derivative and BSD-related I blieve.  pekwm I haven't heard of.
<bittin_> ah
<bittin_> How do i open nautlius?
<jjohansen> type nautilus in a shell, or click on the folder with a home icon in the unity launcher
<jjohansen> bittin_: ^
<bittin_> jjohansen: thx :)
<bittin_> the shell thing worked fine
#ayatana 2011-08-25
<oSoMoN> good morning
<jibel> Kaleo, on a fresh install on HW, on Unity, 'View Photos' shortcut launches shotwell but on 2D it launches Eye of gnome
<Kaleo> jibel: raah, that's not good
<Kaleo> jibel: we are using the GNOME prefs
<Kaleo> jibel: unless..
<Kaleo>   // FIXME: Need to figure out the default
<Kaleo>   CreateShortcutFromExec("shotwell", _("View Photos"), _photo_alternatives);
<Kaleo> jibel: that's in Unity's code
<Kaleo> jibel: so the bug is in GNOME's default apps I believe
<Kaleo> jibel: any idea what package that would be?
<jibel> Kaleo, in system settings, the default photo viewer is set to 'Image Viewer' when logged in unity 2d and  gwibber (?) on Unity
<jibel> Kaleo, the package is gnome-control-center
<Kaleo> jibel: right, 'Image Viewer' is Eye of gnome
<Kaleo> seb128: the default photo viewer seems to be set to EOG, is it a known bug?
<jibel> Kaleo, there are 3 bugs then, 1) Default viewer should be shotwell not EOG on 2D, 2) it should be shotwell and not gwibber on Unity and 3) Unity doesn't honor default application preferences (at least for the photo viewer)
<Kaleo> jibel: correct, apart from 1) could be rephrased to default viewer should be shotweel not EOG.
<Kaleo> jibel: and 2) will be fixed by 3)
<Kaleo> jibel: (or rather 2) will be fixed by 1) and 3)
<Kaleo> jibel: but actually, you are right there is something strange with 'gwibber' being set at all
<jibel> Kaleo, oh and Calendar is set to gedit. I didn't know gedit was so feature-rich :)
<Kaleo> jibel: :)
<Kaleo> jibel: I cannot find the default settings in the package gnome-control-center; maybe it's in a different one?
<jibel> Kaleo, If I login to Unity then back to 2d, the default viewer changes to gwibber, hence yesterday's report.
<jibel> Kaleo, IDK, ask on #u-desktop
<Kaleo> jibel: yep
<doritoDan> Hi. :)
<bittin_> Hello
<doritoDan> Is there an easy way to get Unity 2D onto my Ubuntu installation?
<doritoDan> I googled up some blog that specified the steps, but it didn't seem to work.
<AlanBell> has the sections dropdown in the lenses gone in oneiric?
<AlanBell> seems to be referred to as filters in the code
<AlanBell> I always found the applications lens a bit hard to use, but now there seems to be no way to find stuff you have installed by category
<davidcalle> AlanBell, the "Refine search" dash widget lets you browse apps by categories. A bit buggy at the moment.
 * AlanBell looks for the refine search dash widget
<jbicha> AlanBell: I'm pretty sure that's a bug
<AlanBell> I don't quite get why the default dash isn't just installed applications grouped by category
<jbicha> AlanBell: that would be far more useful, unfortunately I think the extra click required is by design
<AlanBell> media apps and internet apps get special treatment and I don't even know what they mean!
<andyrock> JohnLea, i think a lot about the dnd issue...
<andyrock> well, we cannot remove the timeout for some weird reasons...
<andyrock> and we cannot reduce it to much (otherwise we have race conditions)
<andyrock> but we can remove the extra movement that sometimes we need
<JohnLea> what is the max we can reduce it to before running into race conditions?
<JohnLea> andyrock ^
<andyrock> for the programmer  there are some changes... but for the user there are no changes :)
<andyrock> JohnLea, well now i'm using 50ms
<andyrock> reducing it to 20ms removes the extra movement
<andyrock> but sometimes it fails to catch dnd data
<andyrock> but we can use another timeout to avoid extra movement...
<andyrock> the user should not notice anything
<JohnLea> andyrock; cool, do the best you can ;-)
<andyrock> JohnLea, ;) another thing: the reflection behind dash icons is a bug or it is by desing?
<JohnLea> andyrock; by design, in the renders we have it gives the Dash glass a nice sense of depth
<andyrock> JohnLea, cool... but some icons don't have it
<andyrock> i'm going to report the bug on lp
<JohnLea> andyrock; that might be a bug.  The light source that is casting the reflections is located in the centre of the screen, so the reflections will not be very noticeable for icons directly under the light source
<andyrock> ok
<jbicha> JohnLea: those reflections just look like off-center blurriness on my screen
<jbicha> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6374/blurryunityreflections.png
<JohnLea> jbicha; they are reflections through frosted glass ;-)
<jbicha> JohnLea: sorry it just doesn't look right to me
<JohnLea> andyrock; I've just tested https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/764905 and USB key d&d to the trash doesn't seem to work
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 764905 in Ayatana Design "Drag and drop a USB key into the trash should eject the USB key" [High,Fix released]
<JohnLea> andyrock; should I try again on Tuesday (I am away tomorrow and Monday) after this weeks release?
<JohnLea> andyrock; or is there a bug and should it be reverted?
<andyrock> for me it works well... it's weird
<andyrock> what kind of usb do you have?
<andyrock> JohnLea, ^^^
<JohnLea> I have tried on 2 different computers, one Dell XT2 and one old desktop PC, both using random USB sticks
<JohnLea> andyrock; the left click-holding and dragging does not seem to do anything
<andyrock> left click-holding doesn't start the dragging?
<andyrock> JohnLea,  it's not my fault in this case...
<andyrock> JohnLea, btw if you can send me your unity configuration i can test "usb dragging to trash"...
<JohnLea> andyrock; I'll chat to Jason then when he wakes up
<andyrock> in trunk it's works fine...
<andyrock> JohnLea, k
<andyrock> JohnLea, sorry, it's a typo...
<andyrock> btw are you running unity from tty? i mean you start unity using alt+ctrl+fN
<JohnLea> andyrock; no, just booting and logging in normally
<andyrock> JanC, on which icons the left click-holding doesn't work?
<andyrock> JohnLea, ^
<andyrock> JanC, sorry
<JohnLea> andyrock; sitting in on a user testing session atm, I'll let you know as soon as it finishes and I get back to my desk
<andyrock> JohnLea, i'm writing something test that you could do...
<andyrock> and i've some question
<andyrock> 1) the left click-holding doesn't work for all icons or only for usb icons?
<andyrock> 2) if the answer is "only for usb icons" can you try using two usb drives at the same moment?
<JohnLea> andyrock; what have you done, it is working now ;-)
<JohnLea> andyrock; strange it was not working earlier on two computers
<JohnLea> andyrock; the other computer I tested it on is currently being used, after launch I will re-test on that computer as well
<andyrock> using two usb drives works?
<htorque> anyone in here running the just released (trunk) nux 1.4.0 and unity 4.10.0? i'm getting a segfault with those (bug 833616)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 833616 in unity "SIGSEGV in nux::IOpenGLShaderProgram::Begin (this=0x0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833616
<JohnLea> I tried using 2 and that worked, then I tried using 1 and that worked as well
<JohnLea> On the other computer I'll try using 1 first, before trying 2
<andyrock> JohnLea, cool... let my know :)
<jjardon> kenvandine: could you remove the gnome-power-manager dependency from indicator-power package? Can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/833397 when done? thanks!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 833397 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "indicator power displayed 3 times on panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> jjardon, i'll look
<kenvandine> good morning tedg
<tedg> Good morning kenvandine
<tedg> I bet you're just thinking, wow, I haven't done enough packaging today :-)
<kenvandine> tedg, happy UIF!
<tedg> kenvandine, Freeze?  I thought this was "Now all your work requires more forms day"
<tedg> ?
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> it is be very gentle on kenvandine day
<kenvandine> ronoc, did you see the indicator-session build failure?
<andyrock> JohnLea, have you read my comment?
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/764905
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 764905 in unity "Drag and drop a USB key into the trash should eject the USB key" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andyrock> DBO ^^^
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes, just read it. Jason, what do you think ^
<andyrock> well i think that we use HasSister function
<andyrock> that check if there are other icons of the same type (app, lense, device, etc...)
<andyrock> we use this function to avoid moving a launcher that cannot be movede
<andyrock> e.g the workspace swithcer icon
<andyrock> JohnLea, do you have understand?
<andyrock> i know my English sucks :)
<andyrock> another solution (insted of fake hidden device icon)..
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes, I understand, this is most definitely should change! ;-)
<andyrock> adding another parm to HasSister
<andyrock> it should be true if the icon can be trashed
<JohnLea> andyrock; launcher icon fixed when type has no sister seems like a strange piece of logic.
<andyrock> false otherwise
<JohnLea> andyrock; so specific application is either fixed or moveable?
<andyrock> mmm no...
<andyrock> JohnLea, sorry i had to restart... btw when DBO wake up we should talk with him
<DBO> andyrock, explain your problem in one word or less please :)
<andyrock> DBO... if there is only one device launcher icon, it cannot be dragged to the trash
<andyrock> hassister function problem i think
<DBO> andyrock, oh yeah fair enough
<DBO> I'll make an exception for those types
<andyrock> DBO, ok thx :)
<om26er> DBO, Hi i got this http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=169610
<DBO> om26er, video card?
<om26er> same with alt-tab
<om26er> no icons
<DBO> om26er, video card?
<andyrock> JohnLea, https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/other-dnd-fixes
<andyrock> \o/
<om26er> andyrock, do you see any of my message here in this channel?
<andyrock> it's a weird hack but it should be good...
<om26er> I think i was disconnected and nothing came through
<andyrock> om26er, yes... the message between jason and you?
<andyrock> *messagens
<andyrock> *messages -.-
<htorque> om26er: <DBO> om26er, video card?
<om26er> andyrock, yes
<om26er> \
<om26er> htorque, thx
<om26er> DBO, N10 is the chipset gma3150
<om26er> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<DBO> om26er, interesting... glxinfo please
<om26er> DBO, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/674574/
<andyrock> htorque, would you like testing my branch?
<htorque> sure, but gotta switch systems, as i somehow broke this one (complains about missing N3nux4View12DoGetFocusedEv symbol...)
<andyrock> do you have a touchpad?
<htorque> yes
<andyrock> cool...
<andyrock> https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/other-dnd-fixes
<andyrock> if you want test... here the procedure:
<andyrock> 1) put the gedit icon on the launcher
<andyrock> 2) create a .txt file on the dekstop and put it on the center
<andyrock> 3) dnd the .txt file as fast as possible (using the touchpad)
<andyrock> with just one movement
<htorque> onto the launcher or random?
<andyrock> random
<andyrock> the launcher should be triggered
<andyrock> the important thing is ("as fast as possible with just one movement")
<andyrock> :)
<AlanBell> I have built a lens, how do I get the dash to load it?
<AlanBell> I branched and build unity-lens-applications, I am intending to make a more menu-like lens but I don't know how to test it
<andyrock> AlanBell, if you installed it using --prefix=/usr
<andyrock> i think that a login/logout (unity or compiz --replace)
<andyrock> should be enough
<AlanBell> ok, so sudo make install --prefix=/usr
<andyrock> ./autogen --prefix=/usr
<AlanBell> ok, then make; make install
<htorque> andyrock: does the launcher hide mode matter (i've set it to never hide)?
<htorque> andyrock: should this currently be an issue? with latest trunk this seems to work fine.
<andyrock> htorque, mmm no... make sure the the icons dim
<andyrock> htorque, you should move really really fast
<andyrock> and with one movement
<htorque> andyrock: it worked with current trunk and with your branch. i moved the pointer above the file, used one hand to click while the other one was already moving at high speed. ;-)
<andyrock> htorque, do you have a very powerful pc?
<htorque> andyrock: hm, it's a core i5 thinkpad
<htorque> 2.66 GHz, dual core + hyperthreading
<andyrock> htorque, okok.... thx btw :)
<htorque> also tried it with the hypersensitive trackpoint and it worked. yw!
<andyrock> my house x58le sucks :) but i love it...
<andyrock> *house?
<andyrock> asus
<andyrock> -.-
<htorque> it's a bit older but the specs aren't that bad? :-)
<andyrock> well when it works well but i'd prefer something better
<andyrock> but i'm just a student
<andyrock> and i've no money...
<om26er> I reported it as bug 833905
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 833905 in unity "Icons not visible in the launcher or alt-tab switcher" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833905
<om26er> andyrock, if you got some time would you like to fix this mis-alignment in the screenshot? http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=169617  (ignore the blank launcher)
<tkamppeter> Hi, anyone who can help someone whose desktop is a complete mess?
<tkamppeter> I have installed the newest Unity and after some time working in it, the window decorations are not sensitive to the mouse any more.
<tkamppeter> No one here?
<om26er> DBO: is this merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/1443 supposed to fix the blank icon?
<DBO> om26er,
<DBO> yes
<om26er> DBO: that was quick
 * om26er builds
<DBO> kind of an important bug
<toros> hi
<bittin_> hi
<toros> I am testing unity 4.10.0 on oneiric right now… and I don't see any icons on my launcher
<toros> is this normal (=known bug)? :)
<toros> the icons are there, I can hover over them, I can even click them
<toros> they are just invisible
<toros> found it \o/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/833905
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 833905 in unity (Ubuntu) "Icons not visible in the launcher or alt-tab switcher" [Critical,Fix committed]
<bognarandras> toros: \o/
<toros> bognarandras: \o/
<doritoDan> Can somebody tell me how to download Unity 2D onto my Ubuntu?
<doritoDan> It should be possible via apt-get, right?
<RAOF> doritoDan: If you're running Oneiric you should already have it.  In natty you can apt-get it, I believe.
<doritoDan> What's Oneiric?
<doritoDan> And what's natty
<doritoDan> I'm new to mid-level Linux stuff
<jjohansen> doritoDan: natty is short for natty narwhal which is the dev name for the Ubuntu 11.04 release
<doritoDan> I'm using the LTS version, like 8.04 or whatever it is.
<doritoDan> Because I'm running it on VMware.
<doritoDan> Which is also why I want Unity 2D; VMware can't provide the hardware emulation required to run regular Unity.
<jjohansen> doritoDan: as far as I know you can't easily use unity/unity2d in lucid
<doritoDan> :-/
<doritoDan> That's a shame.
<jjohansen> doritoDan: you can try to use the unity2d ppa, that was set up for natty
<jjohansen> oh btw oneiric is the release that is currently in development/just entering beta
<doritoDan> How do I use it?
<jjohansen> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/
<jjohansen> you may need to pull in some other packages as well, /me isn't sure of all the requirements
<jjohansen> if you need a newer kernel there is a natty backport kernel for lucid
<doritoDan> Yeah I tried this
<doritoDan> but it didn't work
<jjohansen> doritoDan: like I said it isn't easy, I know there are other requirements, but I have never tried it my self though I know it can be done
<doritoDan> Yeah.
<doritoDan> Nevermind then.
<doritoDan> Thanks for assisting me though. :-)
<jjohansen> doritoDan: if you are in a vm, you could do an test vm/snapshot upgrade it and then install unity2d
<jjohansen> not sure if that is worth the hastle though
<doritoDan> How do you mean
<jjohansen> doritoDan: well most vm let you snapshot your system so you have a rollback point.  You can do what ever you want to it, and if you don't like it restore to the snapshot
<doritoDan> I'm not worried about breaking the system
<jjohansen> ah
<doritoDan> There just doesn't seem to be a good solution
<doritoDan> for this.
<jjohansen> right
<doritoDan> But thanks. :)
<bittin_> intresting: http://twit.tv/specials91
#ayatana 2011-08-26
<oSoMoN> good morning
<andyrock> is there something of the unity team?
<andyrock> someones sorry :)
<andyrock> DBO around?
<andyrock> gord, around?
<gord> andyrock, hey, whats up?
<andyrock> gord, about the dash dnd problem
<andyrock> well we use nux::GetWindow().GetDndData("text/uri-list")
<andyrock> and when we dragging something from the dash this value is null
<andyrock> it should be "application:://etc.dekstop" or something like this
<gord> andyrock, have you upgraded your stack? iirc that value is provided by the lens'es and until late yesterday, they were giving out null values
<andyrock> gord, unity lense application Version: 0.4.2-0ubuntu1
<andyrock> gord, btw how can i show in terminal the LOG_DEBUG stuff?
<gord> andyrock, tim posted a mail to ayatana-dev explaining all that, export UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="<root>=INFO;" gets you all the debug calls in unity iirc
<andyrock> gord, thx
<gord> andyrock, trying to get a grip on whats going on with this dnd stuff, seems like it should be working =\
<andyrock> gord, well i worked on dnd stuff, but everything is based on nux::GetWindow().GetDndData("text/uri-list")
<andyrock> also with the "old dnd" this functions was the "pivot"
<gord> yeah we just return the same string for whatever getdnddata you ask for
<andyrock> btw in resultgridview should be the error
<andyrock> let me debug :)
<andyrock> gord, around?
<gord> andyrock, yup
<andyrock> gord, so current_drag_uri_ is filled in ResultViewGrid::DndSourceDragBegin()
<andyrock> and then it is used in ResultViewGrid::DndSourceDragBegin()
<andyrock> sorry in DndSourceGetDataForType
<andyrock> maybe DBO can confirm, but i think that DndSourceGetDataForType is called first that ResultViewGrid::DndSourceDragBegin
<gord> andyrock, heh really? lets try flipping it around a bit, hold on
<andyrock> gord, i'm doing the same thing
<andyrock> gord, so copying the init code in the dndsourcegetdatafortype
<andyrock> works well, but a question icon is displayed :)
<gord> andyrock, neat, what is the icon that has a question icon? typically means it couldn't find the icon in the theme or elsewhere
<gord> the icon loading code for dnd just isn't as robust as what we have for the rest of the dash
<andyrock> application-default-icon
<andyrock> i'will try to solve it... if i'm not able you will do it :)
<andyrock> gord, fixed ;)
<gord> andyrock, woo :) ping me when you have a mp and i'll take a look
<andyrock> maybe something more special could be done but who has time for special?
<andyrock> i have other fixes another branch about dnd
<andyrock> with two other fixes
<andyrock> i have to do another branch?
<gord> andyrock, please :) i can review this branch about the resultsview and then i'll give jason a poke about your other dnd related branches later
<andyrock> ok thx
<andyrock> gord, do not be frightened by the length of the patch
<andyrock> :)
<andyrock> https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/dnd-dash-fixes/+merge/73013
<andyrock> XD
<andyrock> the old nux worked as said few minutes ago, the new one not
<gord> yeah testing here it didn't work :)
<andyrock> gord, have you seen the patch? :)
<gord> andyrock, yeah, looks like a silly mistake that crept in last night as some changes were made :)
<andyrock> gord, i know... :)
<andyrock> no problem
<andyrock> you rock anyway
<fagan> I just installed oneiric on my netbook and the resolution is off
<fagan> some of the content is off the screen
<andyrock_> seb128, what can we use to open the trash instead of xdg-open?
<andyrock_> seb128, btw xdg-open trash://
<andyrock_> gvfs-open: trash://: error opening location: Operation not supported
<jjardon> tedg: hey, any reason why the time label has to be updated through the service and not when the datetime menu is open ?
<jjardon> like the calendar widget?
<tedg> jjardon, Which label?  The one on the panel?
<jjardon> tedg: no, the menu item
<tedg> jjardon, Because mixing standard menu items and dbusmenu items results in tears.
<tedg> jjardon, When the menu is resorted it doesn't know where to put the standard ones, so the result is confusing at best.
<tedg> jjardon, The cost of updating it is very cheap.
<om26er> gord, Hi! is there any chance we'll have bigger icon size in the result view for Unity?
<jjardon> tedg: oh, I see, but the problem is that the label is updated with a timeout set in this function: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk/view/head:/src/datetime-service.c#L298
<jjardon> but this causes problems when the user change the date manually or after a suspend cycle
<tedg> jjardon, That function can be called repeatedly though, so could it just be called in those cases?
<jjardon> tedg: yeah, but how can I know that the date changed? the changes in the panel are sent to through the SetTime signal, but the indicator datetime doesnt get notified
<tedg> jjardon, Listen to the same signal?  It seems the service should be sending the UpdateTime()
<tedg> jjardon, So perhaps the service should be the one driving more.
<jjardon> tedg: mmm, the update of the menu item time is done in the service itself, not in the indicator
<Trevinho> Hi guys... I'm back! :)
<Trevinho> seb128: around?
<om26er> Trevinho, thats totally awesome ;)
<om26er> Trevinho, welcome back :)
<Trevinho> thanks om26er ;)
<kenvandine> welcome back Trevinho
<jjardon> tedg: so, What do you think is the best way to get notification in the service when the system time changes? to not relay on the timeouts?
<tedg> jjardon, Is there a signal from gsd?
<tedg> jjardon, Assuming someone set the time with gcc it seems we should be able to watch for it's signal if nothing else.
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<jjardon> tedg: I'll take a llo to gsd, we can listen to SetTime, but that wouldnt work with the suspend problems
<tedg> jjardon, I believe that upower gives us a signal on suspend
<tedg> jjardon, I don't remember if it's before or after, but if it's before we can just set a timer and wait for the time to be noncontiguous.
<jono> seb128, where should I file bugs for Unity for the design team to look at?
<jono> unity project?
<jono> or ayatana?
<seb128> jono, the ayata-design project
<seb128> jono, usually what others do is to open an unity bug, set it to incomplete and do "also affect" ayatana-design
<tedg> jono, Usually we have two bug tasks, on the SW project and one on ayatana-design.
<tedg> Yeah, like seb128 said.
<jono> seb128, thanks, will do that now
<jono> seb128, so the unity bug should be for the project, not the source package?
<seb128> jono, we tend to do both
<seb128> to keep things in sync
<jono> ok, so file it for the source package and then also affect unity (project) and ayatana-design
<seb128> but either work
<seb128> didrocks has a script that will sync the status between upstream and ubuntu unity
<seb128> jono, correct
<jono> thanks seb128
<seb128> launchpad makes it suboptimal to trunk bugs for projects like unity or ubiquity or...
<seb128> i.e things which basically are tracked by the same people upstream and in ubuntu
<jono> right
<nxvl> hi, i'm having an issue with unity, for some reason, when i open unity3D it seems to open (it even runs network-manager and connects me to the wifi) but i don't get the panels, just a nautilus menu bar and that's it
<nxvl> (i'm running oneiric)
<AlanBell> is the tablet PC with touchscreen a supported or targeted device for Oneiric?
<om26er> nxvl, can you open a terminal?
<nxvl> om26er: i can get a tty
<om26er> nxvl, Unity worked for you before the update or was it a new install ?
<nxvl> it worked until, like yesterday or a day before
<nxvl> unity2D works fine
<nxvl> gnome3 too
<Trevinho> Ah, hey kenvandine!
<Trevinho> seb128: about the nautilus thing....
<om26er> nxvl, in a tty 'export DISPLAY=:0'
<Trevinho> What should I do?
<nxvl> i saw update-manager removing some unity package, (no idea which ones) and it never worked again
<om26er> nxvl, and unity --reset
<seb128> Trevinho, what mpt suggested on the merge request seemed ok?
<nxvl> ok let me re-login
<om26er> nxvl, you could check if you have it actually installed
<jono> seb128, I need to file a bug in the indicator with my name on it - is that the Me Menu?
<nxvl> om26er: how?
<Trevinho> seb128: I've already added the unity support...
<nxvl> om26er: ubuntu-desktop is installed
<om26er> nxvl, maybe an update removed it, someone I known had a similar problem yesterday
<seb128> jono, indicator-session
<Trevinho> so I should only disable the indicator... Isn't it?
<jono> thanks seb128
<om26er> nxvl, try sudo apt-get install unity
<kenvandine> Trevinho, if you have any awesome, wild, crazy ideas for gwibber 3.4... feel free to start hacking on it :)
<nxvl> already in newest version
<Trevinho> kenvandine:  I've some... But I've to sync with upstream yet... :P
<om26er> nxvl, then try unity --reset (did you happen to change anything in ccsm ?)
<Trevinho> You know, coming back is an hard resync time! :P
<nxvl> om26er: i did, while in natty
<om26er> nxvl, try the reset in a tty then
<AlanBell> I am looking at bug 739812 what would be required on a technical level to have an on-screen keyboard type into a dash or lens search field?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739812 in unity "Must use hardware keyboard to perform search for applications in Unity" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739812
<AlanBell> would it need a new on screen keyboard to be written and rendered by NUX or something?
<jono> seb128, I filed the wider user-accounts issue as https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/834830
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 834830 in Session Menu "User accounts experience fragmented" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> jono, ok
<jono> I am going to mail the design team about this
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> or email the ayatana list
<seb128> brb
<nxvl> om26er: ok, running, does it take a while?
<nxvl> om26er: or it's having issues?
<nxvl> om26er: it claims that is not finding unity-panel-service
<om26er> nxvl, oh
<om26er> nxvl, after running unity --reset you did switch to the previous tty?
<nxvl> om26er: and it stops at kde4-window-decorators: could not enable decorators on :0-0
<nxvl> om26er: define previuos tty
<om26er> nxvl, sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<jono> DBO did you manage to track down the Launcher issue?
<om26er> you seem to have removed compiz-gnome with some update
<nxvl> om26er: so i got a hanged unity on F7 i'm running the command on F1 and irc on F2
<jono> for it not showing when you slowly touch the side of the screen?
<DBO> jono, everything but fix it
<jono> awesome
<jjohansen> what value is supposed to be in ccsm -> Window Decoration-> Command
<nxvl> om26er: yes, compiz-gnome wasn't installed
<om26er> jjohansen, /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<jjohansen> om26er: thanks
<om26er> /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator should work too
<om26er> jjardon, yw :0
<om26er> * :)
<jjohansen> well that is just it, it doesn't I have no decorators
<nxvl> yay! i'm in unity once again
<jjohansen> nxvl: lucky, its still broken for me
<nxvl> jjohansen: yeah same here, it was just a couple of minutes of lies!
<nhaines> jono: +1 on that bug from me.  :)
<jono> :-)
<jjohansen> nxvl: oh in that case I don't have hate you anymore, lies I can live with but unity working for you and not me is a bit much
<nxvl> jjohansen: i wasn't liying, unity lied to me pretending to be working just to crash 2 minutes after
<jjohansen> nxvl: oh! well even better ;)
<nhaines> jono: do you have a couple minutes for me in PM right now?
<AlanBell> DBO: did you get somewhere with bug 739812?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739812 in unity "Must use hardware keyboard to perform search for applications in Unity" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739812
<DBO> AlanBell, it's actively being worked on, I have done the part I could do (make it so that the dash doesn't grab mouse/keyboard)
<DBO> IM support in dash is up to the dash guys now (they have some test work done)
<jjardon> tedg: ok, so seems the proper solution is using this: http://lwn.net/Articles/432395/
<jono> nhaines, sure
<nhaines> Thanks.
<tedg> jjardon, Is that in the Oneiric kernel?  (it's git, so you have no idea what the version numbers mean :-)
<jjardon> tedg: good news, we will have api in glib for this soon.
<jjardon> I'll track the bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=655129
<ubot5> Gnome bug 655129 in general "GDateTime could provide api for implementing wall clocks" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jjardon> For now we can watch for suspend changes and update the clock
<AlanBell> DBO: ok, thanks
<jono> DBO, quick q: the text in the dash, sometimes it is not particularly readable, any chance we could have a small black shadow behind it to make it stand out more?
<DBO> jono, if you pick a darker wallpaper is it better?
<jono> DBO, not tried, but I presume so
<DBO> jono, the dash needs to have a "max brightness" so it wont wash out the text
<DBO> it's known
<jono> DBO, I just figured a very thin black shadow (maybe only 2px) could solve that
<DBO> Im no designer
<DBO> you mean give the text a shadow?
<DBO> noooooooooooo
<DBO> shadows are slow to draw for text (you have to trace)
<AlanBell> and they look blurry
<jjohansen> DBO: you don't have to trace, you can do the old draw and swear trick, but yeah they look blurry
<DBO> we dont do ugly
<jo-erlend> some launcher tiles have numbers and other information on them to reflect the state of the application. How do I do this in Python?
<datenshi> jo-erlend: there are examples in libunity
<jo-erlend> datenshi, something a little more specific?
<jo-erlend> what is it called? What do I search for? Are there any written documentation for it?
<datenshi> bzr branch lp:libunity, there is examples folder
<jo-erlend> does that mean it has no name that I can refer to when talking about it?
<datenshi> jo-erlend: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk/view/head:/examples/launcher.py
<jo-erlend> so it has no name and documentation?
<nhaines> Ooh, useful.
<jo-erlend> yes, very useful. But this is for a question on askubuntu and I'd like to refer to names or a documentation URL.
<jo-erlend> but if it doesn't exist, then it doesn't.
<nhaines> jo-erlend: well, that'd definitely be more useful.  But unfortunately Canonical seems to like to leave the code as documentation.  :/
<nhaines> Can't say I'm not guilty of the same though.
<jono> DBO, who is working on the Music Lens?
<DBO> jono, lamalex
<jono> cool, I have found some bugs I am going to file
<jono> hmmm seems I can't do ubuntu-bug unity-music-lens
<jono> will report it at http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/gaming.gadgets/08/25/linux.20/index.html
<jono> oops
<jono> not there
<jono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-music-lens/+filebug
<jono> lamalex, are you seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-music-lens/+bug/834910 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 834910 in Unity Music Lens "Full music collection not shown" [Undecided,New]
<lamalex> jono, yah that's not a bug
<lamalex> i mean i guess it could be a "bug"
<jono> lamalex, what do you mean?
<lamalex> but it's in the code to limit to just a result set
<lamalex> it's limited to like 50 or 100 or something
<lamalex> jono, you should be able to search for any of it though
<jono> surely it should say Songs See 16,033 more results
<jono> right now it presents an inaccurate representation of the number of songs I have
<lamalex> yah i suppose
<jono> the searching does work wel
<jono> well
<lamalex> hah wtf i can't set bug priorities on my lens >:(
<jono> lamalex, is that the right project?
<jono> I see some pretty old comments on bugs in there
<jono> wasn't sure if it was a community project
<lamalex> ha oh
<lamalex> jono you're on the wrong one
<lamalex> this is going to be confusing
<lamalex> our lenses are of the form unity-lens-<title>
<lamalex> https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-music/
<nhaines> ha!
<jono> lamalex, aha!
<jono> lamalex, you need to enable bug tracking there
<lamalex> just report it on the ubuntu package for no
<lamalex> w
<lamalex> i dont seem to have access to set up things on this project
<lamalex> dbarth, ^^
<jono> will do lamalex
<jono> DBO, btw, I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/834921
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 834921 in unity (Ubuntu) "Significant lag when changing virtual desktops with the dash open" [Undecided,New]
<DBO> you can do that?
<DBO> why the hell are you changing virtual desktops with the dash open...
<DBO> you crazy
<lamalex> oh yeah look at all that lag
<lamalex> but yo
<jono> DBO :-)
<lamalex> you crazy dawg
<jono> I also noticed the same thing with the indicators and filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/834415 last night
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 834415 in unity (Ubuntu) "Indicators lag when being displayed with the dash open" [Undecided,New]
<jono> sorry guys
<DBO> jono, thats it, I am not buying you beer next UDS
<jo-erlend> datenshi, thanks for the link and help :)
<jono> DBO lol
<jono> you never buy me beer anyway
<jono> :-)
<DBO> you never buy me the beers you said you owe me
<DBO> so I figure I can not buy you beers I dont owe you
<DBO> the fake beer economy can also have fake beer speculation
<jono> DBO, I will definitely buy you beer at UDS
<jono> lamalex, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/834928
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 834928 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "Number of songs available not representative of actual number of songs" [Undecided,New]
<jono> lamalex, is the plan to show album art in the lens?
<lamalex> yes
<jono> cool
<lamalex> theres a branch
<jono> want me to file a bug for that?
<jono> ahhh sweet
<lamalex> waiting for a banshrr release with a patch
<jono> gotcha
<jono> lamalex, should clicking on an album load the full album into the queue in Banshee?
<jono> I just noticed another interesting bug
<om26er> lamalex, if i click on a song in the lens its added to the queue but shouldnt it play instantly?
<jono> lamalex, not sure if you saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/834933 too
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 834933 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "Clicking song/album in music lens loads in Banshee but does not focus on play queue" [Undecided,New]
<jono> om26er, I think that is a bug too, filing it
<om26er> i'll play the 'confirm' part ;-)
<om26er> could be the way banshee handles it though
<jono> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/834937
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 834937 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "Clicking on a song or album does not play instantly" [Undecided,New]
<lamalex> jono, yah i have to patch banshee
<lamalex> banshee's kind of messed up there
<jono> I am filing one more bug and then should be done
<jono> these are all small issues
<jono> thanks lamalex
<lamalex> music lens is a focus for next week, but go nuts
<lamalex> give me a list of things to work on :)
<om26er> music lens is not up for bugs as well (yet) :/
<lamalex> i know
<lamalex> dbarth, ^ please set up bugs for music lens
<lamalex> om26er, you can file on the ubuntu package though
<om26er> jono, thanks, confirmed :)
<jono> thanks om26er
<jono> ok I added https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/834943
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 834943 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "Clicking a song or album does not switch to Banshee" [Undecided,New]
<jono> lamalex, om26er so the full bugs list is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music - would be cool if you could confirm and prioritize them
<jono> the music lens is gonna kick ass when it is working
<lamalex> jono, yah, will do on monday most likely
<jono> well, it works now, I mean these bugs are fixed
<jono> thanks lamalex :-)
<lamalex> yup! it's going to rock
<jono> grabbing lunch, biab
<DBO> jono, do we know anyone using a german keyboard?
<lamalex> all of germany
<jcastro> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess "Mirco"
<htorque_> öäüß ;-)
<DBO> htorque_, oh oh
<DBO> I need your help
<DBO> lp:~unity-team/unity/unity.keyboard-util
<DBO> get and build that branch
<DBO> then run tests/test-keyutil
<DBO> and give me the output
<htorque> DBO: on it
<jono> DBO, yo
<DBO> hey jono
<jono> you know how I mentioned the readability of the text in the dash?
<jono> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/835095
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 835095 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash text unreadable with some wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<jono> I added a screenshot there
<kenvandine> i really liked the dash better black
<kenvandine> playing with opacity is "cool" and all... but sometimes it just isn't the best way to solve the problem
<jono> I think it looks cool if it had an underlying blackness to it
<jono> and then mixed in the shade of your wallpaper
<jono> the effect of the wallpaper color does look cool
<kenvandine> yeah
<jono> just that some colors look weird as the base
<kenvandine> it just really needs to be darker i think
<jono> yup
<DBO> jono, release the bug report
<kenvandine> and maybe blur even more
<DBO> thats how you report a design bug
<jono> DBO, release what?
<DBO> reload
<DBO> sorry
<DBO> my brain has given up
<jono> DBO why is it incomplete?
<DBO> because its a design problem
<DBO> so in unity its incomplete
<jono> surely it should be Confirmed then?
<DBO> in ayatana-design it's new
<kenvandine> jono, he is saying that isn't a unity bug, it is a design choice
<DBO> yeah
<kenvandine> so we need to plead to them
<jono> right
<jono> but the bug is still confirmed in Unity though
<jono> it is not incomplete
<DBO> not a bug
<jono> look at the screenshot
<jono> it's a bug :-)
<DBO> not a bug
<kenvandine> if design changes their mind, we re-open the unity task
<DBO> that is how it was designed
<kenvandine> to fix it
<jono> I think it wasn't designed to have the effect in the screenshot
<jono> I think it was designed to have the effect if you have the purple wallpaper
<DBO> jono, they gave use the exact color algorithm to use
<jono> therefore it is a bug
<DBO> we told them it would let it go too bright
<jono> DBO do you honestly think the design team desire the effect in the screenshot?
<DBO> they did not change it
<jono> I am not denying it is a design problem, but I disagree it is not a Unity bug - it makes the dash unreasonable
<DBO> I have no choice but to believe that
<DBO> we told them
<jono> as such it should be marked as Complete
<jono> dude, come on
<kenvandine> jono, but it isn't something the unity team can fix
<jono> they dont want it that way
<DBO> dude, I showed them
<jono> kenvandine, I agree it is a design problem
<jono> not disagreeing
<jono> and they should provide a solution
<jono> full agreement there
<kenvandine> jono, it is effectively blocked on design right now
<jono> I take issue though that this is not a bug in Unity
<htorque_> isn't that a dupe anyway? bug 824916
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 824916 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Dash is way too transparent, unsuitable for light & monochrome desktops" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824916
<jono> htorque ahhh oops :-)
<DBO> jono, it's not marked invalid
<DBO> it's marked incomplete
<jono> DBO, right, but the bug is complete, the solution is not complete though
<DBO> incomplete on unity means DX cant fix it for some reason
<DBO> erm more accurately
<DBO> it means DX cant fix it because some information about how to fix it is missing
<DBO> (more than just coding/technical issues)
<jono> DBO, well that is inconsistant with most other triage as incomplete means the bug report needs more info to determine if it is actually a bug
<DBO> yeah but we're inconsistent in the fact that the people who design the product are not on the same team as the people who make the product
<jono> thats not the point though
<jono> again, I sympathize with the team issues
<jono> and I sympathize you need input from design
<jono> but marking the bug as incomplete is not accurate
<jono> and thinking that they deliberately want it that way in the screenshot seems misguided to me
<jono> I Think they dont intend it that way
<jono> but they didnt listen to your guidance and warnings
<kenvandine> not invalid or anything...
<kenvandine> just need them to decide
<jono> right
<jono> wasnt there gonna be a NEEDSDESIGN status?
<jono> or could it be marked Complete and tagged with needsdesign ?
<jono> anyway, it's up to you guys, just my $0.02c
<DBO> if design says to me to keep the algorithm when I ask them tomorrow
<jono> it's your bug :-)
<DBO> I will mark it wishlist
<DBO> if they say to modify it, they will prioritize their bug
<DBO> and fix it
<jono> DBO, if they deliberately reject that it is a bug, then we will have a different conversation
<jono> makes sense
<jono> remember, we are all on the same team here :-)
<jono> anyway, I have to run, thanks guys
<jono> Unity is rocking :-)
<DBO> then when they fix release their stuff to us, we mark confirmed
<DBO> and then we need a UI freeze exception
<DBO> (which we wont get)
<DBO> so yeah :)
<DBO> fun fun fun
<kenvandine> DBO, you would for this
<DBO> kenvandine, depends on timing
<kenvandine> it isn't really going to break translations or terribly affect screenshots
<DBO> sure but in 4 days is final freeze
<DBO> design team turn around is not 4 days short
<kenvandine> you just can't wait for design to notice the bug
<kenvandine> someone needs to ping them
<DBO> I pinged them today, yesterday, and last week
<DBO> how many times can I do that?
<DBO> so has gord
<DBO> actually I dont know if gord has but I assume it is so
<kenvandine> DBO, i understand... the workflow is a bit broken
<kenvandine> just you can't assume they will see the bug..
<kenvandine> jono, that screenshot looks terrible dude
<DBO> one more tiny issue
<DBO> final freeze is monday
<DBO> right?
<DBO> erm whoa
<kenvandine> we should mark the bug invalid and say you aren't using the default wallpaper
<DBO> I am off by a month
<kenvandine> DBO,  no
<kenvandine> it isn't even beta yet
<DBO> sorry, I am very tired :(
<DBO> and compiz wont do as I tell it
<kenvandine> DBO, we are in beta freeze now :)
<kenvandine> does it ever?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> frequently
<DBO> but right now
<DBO> it hates me
<kenvandine> well i am outta here... have a great weekend guys
<nhaines> kenvandine: \o_
<DBO> htorque, present?
<htorque> DBO: ya
<DBO> htorque, please pull the branch again
<DBO> and test
<DBO> rev 1406 is what you want
<DBO> htorque, also, if you are wondering, yes, it took me THAT long to fix
<DBO> KILL me
<htorque> poor you :-)
<htorque> DBO: \o/
<htorque> sweet
<DBO> htorque, please leave a note here that you have tested and confirmed this working: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.keyboard-util/+merge/73116
<htorque> DBO: if it should fail to get a preview of the window, that's not to fix in that feature, right?
<DBO> htorque, is that window maybe minimized?
<DBO> basically, right now, NEVER restart compiz with a minimized window
<htorque> no no, that was just hypothetical
<DBO> no its not related
<DBO> but, that shouldn't happen anymore
<DBO> unless you restart compiz with a minimized window
<DBO> (compiz wont see the window)
<DBO> and then all sorts of funny things happen
<DBO> we of course need to fix that
<htorque> ok, in that case i'll add the comment :)
<DBO> thanks :)
<DBO> htorque, do you also do community code reviews?
<htorque> nope, just testing
<htorque> and i already broke it: with two terminals opened, run "sleep 5 ; exit" in one and initiate the preview → unity crashes
<DBO> haha
<DBO> thats not related to this
<DBO> but okay
<DBO> I'll fix it :)
<DBO> thanks, I never even thought to try something silly like that
<htorque> i'm a living fuzzy testing tool ;-)
<DBO> I like it
<DBO> do you use the blur?
<htorque> yeah
<DBO> does it hurt your performance?
<DBO> when the launcher is blurring
<htorque> there was a recent commit that made things much better
<htorque> wouldn't call it a problem anymore
<htorque> heh, i'm loving that feature! wouldn't have used it with the down arrow but accessing it with one hand = win.
<htorque> DBO: you earned your weekend! ;-) i'm off, cya!
#ayatana 2011-08-27
<AlanBell> why does oneiric warn me that I have numlock on when typing a password?
<AlanBell> I can't figure out any possible reason why that would be a bad thing when entering a password
<AlanBell> arguably it could warn if I *don't* have numlock on
<htorque> hey, everyone! the "show desktop" feature (via alt-tab or ctrl-alt-d) is causing issues with windows that have been minimized once (e.g., not showing the desktop, blocking those windows and the desktop) - is this related to the current compiz issue with minimized windows? [read: do i need to file a bug report on this?]
<jbicha> AlanBell: are you using a laptop? the numlock notification is a GNOME 3 feature
<jbicha> it makes sense on laptops without a separate number pad but I agree it's in the way otherwise
<AlanBell> it is a laptop but has a full keyboard
<jbicha> AlanBell: I'm surprised that I don't see a bug for that filed against gnome-screensaver
<jbicha> because that's been broken since GNOME 3 was released
<AlanBell> ok, will file it later when I can screenshot it
<andyrock> htorque, around
<andyrock> ?
<htorque_> ya
<andyrock> htorque, about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/835362
<htorque_> you seen my bug report?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 835362 in unity "DND: Fails to drag items on the desktop if launcher bar starts to fade on mouse button release" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> same problem in unity-2d?
<htorque_> have to check
<andyrock> let me know
<andyrock> thx btw
<htorque_> the launcher doesn't desaturate in -2d?
<htorque_> i'm using the oneiric version of it though
<andyrock> htorque_, no just in unity 3d
<htorque_> no problems in -2d
<andyrock> htorque_, mmm ok... can you confirm that launcher start to desaturate and then if you release the mouse button this happens?
<htorque_> it works fine after the desaturation happened, just not while it' desaturating
<htorque_> *it's
<andyrock> so... we use a fake x window to get the dnd data and desaturate the launcher as soon as possible
<andyrock> but if the launcher start to desaturate
<andyrock> the x window is already gone away
<andyrock> so it should not be the problem
<andyrock> i've some fixes (not in trunk) maybe they could solve the problem
<htorque_> well, it's not like that's a critical issue ;-)
<htorque_> just noticed it while dragging some text files from left to right on the desktop
<andyrock> i know it is not critical, but i don't like it... :)
<andyrock> brb
<andyrock> htorque_, i can confirm it but it sometimes happens and sometimes no
<htorque_> andyrock: yeah, i have that "sometimes" in my description too :)
<andyrock> htorque_, i have some idea about this but i have no desire atm :)
<htorque_> it's weekend after all! :)
<andyrock> htorque_, and i'm frying!
<andyrock> about 40° C
<htorque_> :-o temperatures dropped almost 20°C here over night, now it's nice :)
<andyrock> htorque_, where are you from?
<htorque_> central europe, currently living in germany
#ayatana 2011-08-28
<dragonfyre13> hey there all
<dragonfyre13> got a question for you, bit of a "soapbox issue".
<dragonfyre13> we've got a bug sitting out there for nouveau with unity. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/762478
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 762478 in unity (Ubuntu) "[nouveau] No icons shown in unity launcher when using experimental mesa drivers" [High,Confirmed]
<dragonfyre13> unfortunately, seems everything related to missing icons while icons continue to work has been marked duplicate of this bug
<dragonfyre13> the problem is that this bug has been closed as a nouveau issue, when nearly all of the duplicates are non-related to nouveau.
<dragonfyre13> I posted something on it, but wanted to make sure I'm not somehow offbase in what I'm looking at
<dragonfyre13> could someone take a look for me? I've been experiencing the same behavior on intel, ATI, and nvidia cards for nearly 3 months
<dragonfyre13> unable to fix without a full reboot (killing my uptime :D) and rendering unity unstable enough for continued usage for much longer.
<dragonfyre13> unity --reset and unity --reset-icons don't do a thing, by the wya
<dragonfyre13> with relation to this item.
<dragonfyre13> sorry, had to reboot, ran into the issue again.
<htorque> !weekend | dragonfyre13
<ubot5> dragonfyre13: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<andyrock> htorque, around?
<andyrock> :)
<htorque> what to pull from where? :P
<andyrock> htorque, i'm working on the bug... i almost fixed it
<htorque> andyrock: sweet \o/
<htorque> if you got anything to test, let me know
<andyrock> htorque, i'm going to update my branch...
<htorque> will check it out :)
<andyrock> htorque,
<andyrock> https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/other-dnd-fixes
<htorque_> on it :)
<andyrock> htorque, make sure you get the last revision
<andyrock> to be sure bzr revno should be 1449
<htorque_> it is
<andyrock> this should fix the problem or at least greatly reduces the chance of error
<htorque_> andyrock: i'm sorry, i see no change
<htorque_> andyrock: could you test it yourself?
<htorque_> did it work for you?
<andyrock> for me it work...
<andyrock> i will do other test thx btw :)
<htorque_> thx for working on it! :)
<htorque_> btw, i think i misunderstood your instructions when testing this branch for the "one-move-issue": i moved the cursor with my touchpad, but in more than one direction, so it worked with and without the patch
<htorque_> if i only move it in one direction only the branch version works
<andyrock> well the problem is not the direction
<andyrock> you can consider a move a "one-move"
<htorque_> it was like: move, stop - nothing happened, second move -> desaturate and highlight
<htorque_> (while holding the button)
<andyrock> with my branch the sencond move is not needed right?
<htorque_> right, your branch fixes that
<andyrock> good... you problem is something different
<andyrock> with a similar solution
<htorque_> yeah i know, i just realized i tested wrong while testing for my thing
<andyrock> htorque_, make sure that you close chrome window
<htorque_> not using chrome(ium) here
<andyrock> when you minimize it there are a lot of bug
<htorque_> yeah, compiz and minimize seem kinda problematic right now
<htorque_> i tested it right after starting a new session
<htorque_> no other windows opened
<andyrock> ok thx... i have to work more on it
<carli2> hi
<Trevinho> hi
<carli2> what is this channel about? onyl about the unity desktop?
<carli2> i was sent here because i had problems with gnome3's classic desktop
<sshtrk> hi all. Can qt raster be used in unity 2d?
<sshtrk> is this unity channel?
<MrChrisDruif> sshtrk; you *could* read the topic of a channel
<sshtrk> Ok, sorry. I just was not sure. Do you know do qt raster work in unity 2d?
<AlanBell> I am working on a simpler version of the application lens
<AlanBell> no suggesting thing from the software centre, no recently used stuff, just applications I have, categorised by their category
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/appmenu.ogv what would be a good use of the filter for this lens?
<htorque_> AlanBell: nice! how about keeping the filters for categories and just showing all installed programs when using the filter?
<AlanBell> dunno, I kind of feel that filters should do something usefully different to categories
<AlanBell> but as it is I can now find and launch applications without wanting to stab the screen, so I am happy with it :)
<MrChrisDruif> Looks promising AlanBell (similar in a way to gnome3 if I'm not mistaken)
<AlanBell> it seems like a blindingly obvious thing to do really
#ayatana 2015-08-18
<hyperair> -/w 113
<hyperair> whoops
#ayatana 2015-08-22
<ibre5041> hi all, where can I report a bug in Ubuntu's global menu?
